# What age were most of you diagnosed



## Jenny65 (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi

I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this.  I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even.  What prompted you to get tested.  Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.  

I realise now that the tingling sensation in my fingers in 2018 may also have been diabetes or pre diabetes, I got the first sore on my skin in March 2020, it was the start of lockdown and It was like an insect bite, but it just didnt heal and then more and more appeared.  I worried it may be scabies or bed bugs and due to lockdown self treated with Permethrin.  I couldnt get a GP appointment due to Covid, so I tried, Salt baths, Aloe Vera Gel, Clove Oil, Tea Tree Oil, MSM Silver etc etc...cost me a fortune but nothing worked,  Eventually I was seen by the GP who said he didnt know what the rash was and I was referred to a Dermatologist.

The Dermatologist looked at my sores which some covered my upper back, shoulders, top of arm and buttocks, one on my thigh.  He said it was Nodula Prurigo which ofter starts with an insect bite and then you get unbearable itching all over (which I had) and more sores appear.  None have healed at all.  Anyway the Dermatologist got me to do a blood test to find if there was any underlying cause like Vitamin D defficiency etc.

I had the blood test on 16th June, and a text from the Dermatologist the following day to say blood test is normal no further action.

Then yesterday -28th June - I woke up to realise I had had loads of missed calls and texts from 7.30 am onwards all from my GP surgery asking me to see them for an appointment that morning and a further blood test.  It appears my blood results were far from normal and there was a clear indication of high sugar level and abnormal liver results.  

So I have had another blood test to show the average for my sugar which I am waiting for.  I have however received the other test results back relating to cholesterol and liver, both not good, I am to see a Lipid Clinic and have a liver scan.  Im a little scared about this as every test I seem to have comes back with a bad result. 

Sorry rambling here. I am 57 but reckon I have had these issues without realising for 3-4 years, so worried I may have done damage by not knowing.  I havent been good with my diet and also smoked,  I have given up since the consultation and not smoked at all and wont again,  its like before the diagnosis I thought I was invincible.  Now I know I am human and have let myself become very unwell.  

I would be interested to hear about other peoples story and how they got their diagnosis and what made them get tested in the first place.  I would be oblivious if it wasnt for the skin rash and a walking time bomb.  It also made me think about 2 of my sons friends who are both very overweight (44 waist trousers) and 21 stone at 5ft 7  they havent got diabetes but then they havent been to the doctor, they are young, late twenties and I worry that they may have this condition too but havent got tested as not had a trigger, although one of them has sciatica which means they have seen a GP but not had bloods taken.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 30, 2022)

I was diagnosed at 65, and have had difficulty with carbohydrate all my adult life but was ridiculed when I pointed out that dieting did not work for me. My thyroid stopped working some time before then and I had an annual blood test - but I have no idea why I was tested for diabetes that year - I was told I was a very bad diabetic and all the usual checks were done, feet eyes etc.
I had background retinopathy at the first test, but it was gone the following year. Now I am settled into eating a low carb diet I have lost weight and gained energy and there seems to be no damage from the - presumably - long period before diagnosis. As an added bonus my thyroid has woken up again and I have reduced medication for it.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 30, 2022)

I was 57. Optometrist picked up signs of retinopathy during routine new glasses visit, convinced me I should see a doctor for the first time in about 30 years. 

Diagnosed with out of control T2D, established enough to have fairly extensive background retinopathy, and in conjunction with decades of very heavy smoking, peripheral artery disease to the extent that I had a completely blocked left femoral artery, and >50% stenosis in the right. Fortunately no apparent lung, heart, carotid, kidney, liver issues - dodged a few bullets!

I would have had it for about 3 years before diagnosis, probably. I'd had "urgent urination" & raging thirst etc for a while, and 3 years seems about right for the extent of the PAD at diagnosis.

I wasn't particularly overweight - BMI of 25 point something; nurse called me "slim" which was ridiculous - "podgy" more like it. Classic metabolic syndrome: visceral fat, high BP, high LDL, high trigs, low HDL, high BG.

In line with the Newcastle work, I zapped the T2D and all of the metabolic syndrome nasties in about 6 months via weight loss. Consistent with the "ReTUNE" study, for non-overweight T2's, it only took about 10kg weight loss to get to that point.  https://www.ncl.ac.uk/press/articles/latest/2022/04/diabetesremissionforlowbmi/

I lost an additional 10kg or so to give a margin for error, given that most people regain weight after loss, and because being skinny is fun! I've managed to maintain the weight loss for almost 4 years now, so hopefully things are set for the long-haul, with a bit of vigilance.

Having PAD I am at high CV risk so that's what I focus on for eating: minimal satfats, lots of unsaturated, minimal sodium, lots of fibre, minimal refined carbs. I don't care about carbs for BG these ays - once you've got the T2D sorted, they are a non-issue in that respect.


----------



## Gwynn (Jun 30, 2022)

I was diagnosed on my 69th birthday. Some present. Actually it was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 30, 2022)

I was 20, my periods had started being all over the place is why I went to my GP initially


----------



## helli (Jun 30, 2022)

I was diagnosed with Type 1 in my mid 30s.
I was losing weight, going to the toilet a lot and was very tired. My symptoms started about a month before diagnosis. I had visited the GP earlier and was given antibiotics for a UTI. I returned to the GP when the symptoms didn't go away.

At the time I was annoyed by the delay (needed the loo every 30 minutes for weeks gets tiresome) and did have a brief "why me?" period but decided the past was the past and I could do nothing about it. I chose to focus on what I could influence - the future and my diabetes management from today.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 30, 2022)

Just 18, thought life was just about over couldn't see light at end of it all at time, fast forward 40 years still here & living happy normal life


----------



## CivicFreak (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this.  I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even.  What prompted you to get tested.  Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.
> 
> ...


I was initially diagnosed as type 2 in 2017 - at the time I was 36. I had all the symptoms - blurred vision, weight loss, excessive thirst, going to toilet as a result of drinking so much water - yet I didn't connect the dots. It was only after I'd been on holiday for 2 weeks in Majorca, and was eating and drinking loads, but STILL lost weight that it was starting to be a concern. Still, I didn't go to the doctors right away - the thing that prompted me to go was that I had got a leg tattoo in October 2017 and it took around 7 weeks to heal, which is extremely slow for me, and it was unusually painful. I have a few tattoos on various areas of my body, and all healed in roughly 2 weeks. At that point I made an appointment to see my doctor, who said my glucose levels were at 122 and ketones were present in my urine. He sent me immediately to hospital. After a few blood tests I was diagnosed as type 2, and put on metformin.

My re-diagnosis to type 1 came in 2020, at the grand age of 39. After almost 3 years of steady control, I collapsed in March 2020 (not covid) and ended up in hospital. For a few months afterwards I experienced sharp rises in my BG, and couldn't bring it down no matter what I did. After more blood tests (antibody, C-peptide), I was finally re-diagnosed as type 1 in December 2020, and have been on insulin since. At the same time as I got diagnosed as type 1, I also got diagnosed with autoimmune hypothyroidism, and so I also take levothyroxine too, although I don't necessarily show that I have an underactive thyroid as I'm quite slim - my girlfriend would say I'm actually too slim. What triggered my body to suddenly attack itself is a complete mystery though. Interestingly, I seem to have months of relative calm, before my BG goes haywire again and I effectively have to "reset" myself. My background insulin needs have also increased - from 8 units at diagnosis, to 17 units today.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 30, 2022)

My daughter was 6, on the night of her 6th birthday she went down with a nasty virus which wiped her out for a week, eventually she recovered but I could smell a sweet smell on her breath all the time after that (presumably ketones).  She seemed fine otherwise though so I didn’t rush to the doctor, she slowly declined though and was eventually diagnosed 7 weeks later.  My mum was 22 (also type 1), and from what she says I think she had been showing signs for as much as a year or two before.  She finally went to the doctor when a colleague of hers, who used to be a vet and had treated diabetic animals, said she ought to see someone about her thirst.  And that was that!


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 30, 2022)

I got a raging thirst one night as I was leaving a pub where I had had a bar meal and just assumed it had been a bit salty. Downed a pint of water when I got home and half an hour later I was thirsty again...spent the next 2 weeks glugging gallons of water and weeing for England day and night (5+ pit stops a night was turning me into a zombie!) before I contacted the docs and got a blood test, but had already sussed via Dr Google that it was diabetes and started cutting all the sugar from my diet. Initially I was assumed to be Type 2 and started on oral meds and strict low carb diet but the weight loss was extremely fast and very obvious and I was started on insulin 6 weeks later. Tested positive for Type 1 about 2 months after that. 
Thinking back I had a few warning signs like pins and needles in my legs and feet way before the thirst hit but just over a year previous I had had a normal HbA1c result apparently. Can't think of anything particular that might have triggered it but will never forget that unquenchable thirst.  
My actual diabetes diagnosis came the day after my birthday and the day before Valentines day but I had been symptomatic for 2 weeks prior to that. Don't you love diabetes!  Still I am very grateful it waited until later life to kick in as I have been lucky to have lived most of my life without it.


----------



## Sharron1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this.  I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even.  What prompted you to get tested.  Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.
> 
> ...


Well at 58 years i went to see GP because both my parents were late onset diabetic and  knew it could be hereditary and wanted to find out. No symptoms . Gp said I couldn't  have a blood test but in the end she gave the address of.a private clinic. Had a blood test, to cut a very long story short clinic lost the sample, found it with an Hba1c of 74. Making me diabetic. Metformin dispensed and goodbye. Only one problem even when i was waiting for lost sample result and eating all my usual fare my blood sugars were in 5s. My subsequent Hba1c tests are in non diabetic range. The nurse in the surgery thinks my sample was muddled up and that i am not diabetic... four years down the road I don't  have a clue. Hey ho. I avoid that particular GP like the plague. It feels safer.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before,


I was 15, on holiday with my family in the Lake District, and (over about a week) became more and more tired, thirsty, eventually collapsing. So very much the classic rapid descent into DKA that one thinks of with childhood Type 1.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jun 30, 2022)

Sharron1 said:


> Well at 58 years i went to see GP because both my parents were late onset diabetic and  knew it could be hereditary and wanted to find out. No symptoms . Gp said I couldn't  have a blood test but in the end she gave the address of.a private clinic. Had a blood test, to cut a very long story short clinic lost the sample, found it with an Hba1c of 74. Making me diabetic. Metformin dispensed and goodbye. Only one problem even when i was waiting for lost sample result and eating all my usual fare my blood sugars were in 5s. My subsequent Hba1c tests are in non diabetic range. The nurse in the surgery thinks my sample was muddled up and that i am not diabetic... four years down the road I don't  have a clue. Hey ho. I avoid that particular GP like the plague. It feels safer.


Hi Sharon

I have a similar situation to you, was told my blood tests were normal, 10 days later the GP calling me and texting me several times while I was still sleeping as early morning to call me in to hear the anything but normal results.  I have sent a letter to PALS to ask how this could happen,  It made me wonder if some poor soul had received my bad results in a mix up and I got their results, can you imagine!

Can I ask what Hba1c result for normal (either non diabetic or pre diabetic) would be, just wonder the range and the meaning behind it

.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jun 30, 2022)

Sally71 said:


> My daughter was 6, on the night of her 6th birthday she went down with a nasty virus which wiped her out for a week, eventually she recovered but I could smell a sweet smell on her breath all the time after that (presumably ketones).  She seemed fine otherwise though so I didn’t rush to the doctor, she slowly declined though and was eventually diagnosed 7 weeks later.  My mum was 22 (also type 1), and from what she says I think she had been showing signs for as much as a year or two before.  She finally went to the doctor when a colleague of hers, who used to be a vet and had treated diabetic animals, said she ought to see someone about her thirst.  And that was that!


Its hard being diabetic but it must be even harder to have a child with it.  How is your daughter coping now.  It is good that your mums colleague had the medical training to urge your mum to go to the doctor.


----------



## Catz63 (Jun 30, 2022)

I was diagnosed type 2 in 2010 when I was 46. I had kidney stones and it came up in the bloods. My first finger test was 13 not as high as it could be but as high as its ever been for me. I'm now on a raft of pills and am fighting against going onto Insulin. I did query with my Dr a few years before as I was getting hypos but he put it down to panic attacks. I got my own meter to prove to him it wasn't but my bloods were coming out within range whenever they tested it.


----------



## rayray119 (Jun 30, 2022)

29 will be exactlly 10 months on monday


----------



## Elizabethe (Jun 30, 2022)

I was 62 when I seen the GP due to feeling really tired, no other symptoms. It was Christmas time, my mother in law was at end of life care, I was a professional witness in court ( social work). But the fatigue was unusual . The GP decided to take blood tests as it had been 20 years since the previous tests. i was diagnosed as type 2, despite being slim build. I had a rocky road with uncontrollable blood sugars, which were unmanageable. Last July three years after the GP visit, it was confirmed I was type 1, after several scans and tests. The past year I have been fairly stable and just thankful that I got this later in life. I find the forum really informative. Like many , support is not straightforward , this week I called the clinic for the first time in  9 months to ask about my annual review. They don’t do them! I then called the medical secretary who said that the consultant will call in two months then I may be reviewed. My doctor would just direct me to the clinic. So in short although I take full personal responsibility in managing my diabetes , I still need professional support which can be lacking, seeking an annual review is not a lot to ask. 
This sounds like a rant, but not meant to be.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi Sharon
> 
> I have a similar situation to you, was told my blood tests were normal, 10 days later the GP calling me and texting me several times while I was still sleeping as early morning to call me in to hear the anything but normal results.  I have sent a letter to PALS to ask how this could happen,  It made me wonder if some poor soul had received my bad results in a mix up and I got their results, can you imagine!
> 
> ...


HbA1C which is an average glucose level over the previous 3 months, it represents the amount of glucose attached to your red blood cells which regenerate every 2-3 months.
Below 42mmol/mol is normal, 42-47mmol/mol is 'at risk' or prediabetic and 48mmol/mol and over is diabetic. That test does not tell you if you are Type 1 or Type 2.
Any diabetic diagnosis should be taken seriously but the higher you are the more urgent it is to get those levels down to avoid the complications of uncontrolled high glucose levels.


----------



## Sharron1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi Sharon
> 
> I have a similar situation to you, was told my blood tests were normal, 10 days later the GP calling me and texting me several times while I was still sleeping as early morning to call me in to hear the anything but normal results.  I have sent a letter to PALS to ask how this could happen,  It made me wonder if some poor soul had received my bad results in a mix up and I got their results, can you imagine!
> 
> ...


Hi,  if the nurse is correct about sample muddle i do wonder where my sample result went.   As for Hba1c my  understanding is 42-48 is a pre diabetic result anything over 48 is in diabetic territory.


----------



## rayray119 (Jun 30, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> 29 will be exactlly 10 months on monday


To add to this I think I did have at least a month or 2 before I realised I was taking a bottle of water to bed with almost every night but I put that down to how redicussly hot it was at the time.


----------



## travellor (Jun 30, 2022)

50.
Ten years ago.
Headaches, tired, falling asleep, aches and pains.
Drinking water all night, getting up for the toilet.
(Probably had it, or heading for it a few years earlier)
Diagnosed type 2.
Took all the drugs they offered.
Took all the help the NHS gave.
Dietician, physio and exercise, training courses, massive 5 stone weight loss. 
Met diabetes head on, definitely didn't want to live with diet control.
Reversed it within two years, no complications, put weight on in lockdown, did the Newcastle Diet (again) lost the weight (again) still going strong today.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jun 30, 2022)

travellor said:


> 50.
> Ten years ago.
> Headaches, tired, falling asleep, aches and pains.
> Drinking water all night, getting up for the toilet.
> ...


Thats really positive, thank you for sharing.  I need someone to keep my mind off of google, so far with my other test results in my head I have had pancreatic cancer, end stage liver disease with a stroke and a heart attack around the corner, I think its the Serum C protein level that triggered me, I have a very high reading and it is indicative on inflammation and cancer was mentioned too, I have inflamed skin from the rash that hasnt healed in 2 years and hope it could be the cause, but my mind has already chosen the song for my funeraL, i am going to strive to be positive like you as my adult daughter said to me just now, there is no point worrying mum, it makes no difference to the outcome, just be healthy until you have the scan and other test results and then deal with it when you know (she is wiser than me and actually had her own cancer scare not that long ago which she dealt with very well, she suspected she had Hodgkins lymphona, they found cysts on her thyroid but she is being monitored as they dont want to do surgery just yet - its not cancer  ) 

Sorry rambling again, think I am in shock still


----------



## Faffer (Jun 30, 2022)

Myself 20 years old and now 48, i was getting ill fast, peeing like a race horse and usual stuff, lost 4 stone in 3 months and went to the Docs and found my Pancreus had failed.
Within in days of getting the Insulin i was getting back to normal.

And back then the NHS etc was a dam sire better and quicker than now.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jun 30, 2022)

Faffer said:


> Myself 20 years old and now 48, i was getting ill fast, peeing like a race horse and usual stuff, lost 4 stone in 3 months and went to the Docs and found my Pancreus had failed.
> Within in days of getting the Insulin i was getting back to normal.
> 
> And back then the NHS etc was a dam sire better and quicker than now.


Thats a brilliant outcome, so glad you got on top of it, but it must have been hard being diagnosed so young.  I have had weight gain and not loss so think mine must be type 2, but still waiting my average glucose results so not even officially been diagnosed, but the reaction of the doctor and nurse told me I have it but just not sure my starting point 

I need to read more stories like yours @Faffer its really reassuring.

x


----------



## Faffer (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thats a brilliant outcome, so glad you got on top of it, but it must have been hard being diagnosed so young.  I have had weight gain and not loss so think mine must be type 2, but still waiting my average glucose results so not even officially been diagnosed, but the reaction of the doctor and nurse told me I have it but just not sure my starting point
> 
> I need to read more stories like yours @Faffer its really reassuring.
> 
> x with even diabetes, i am Type1


I am not / was not one to stress, even with illness and problems like this. Some folk cant cope, but with even Type 1 i found it easy really, just a matter of checking BG levels a lot at first, i did for a y, another thread on my stress on here, ear or so a good twelve times a day but then it died off to less as it never changed. 

Its me getting old and things nowadays that the more you see adverts on TV etc and folk stressing over things nowadays,  does not help folk new to this malarky. I have seen a specialist twice in 28 years, and only as a moved house and the new Docs wanted me to go to see them for there records. Dont get me wrong its not dead easy to keep things happy and level, all about a routine your happy with to keep your BG levels good. This will make a lot of folk scream, but for the majority of my diabetes i drank a lot, and cider. All i did was keep my meds inline with it. My Nurse could not work it out how i did it, but i did. 

One thing is please dont stress over it. I have knwn of folk do daft things i dont want to share, and all for Diabetes. 

You be reat


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Its hard being diabetic but it must be even harder to have a child with it.  How is your daughter coping now.  It is good that your mums colleague had the medical training to urge your mum to go to the doctor.


My daughter is 16 now so mostly just gets on with it on her own, the only thing I really still have to help her with is adjustments to basal rates and ratios.  Day to day carb counting, bolusing, pump refills etc she just does herself.  Oh and she still lets me do all the ordering of pump supplies and prescriptions, which is OK as long as she lives at home I suppose!


----------



## Windy (Jun 30, 2022)

Diagnosed last October, aged 50, picked up at an over 50s health check. No symptoms, though with hindsight, I used to need to have a nap in the afternoon some day, which I thought was just getting older, but I don't need naps now. I was clinically obese which got a lot worse in the pandemic and lockdowns as I wasn't walking into work any more and was comfort eating more. I've tried to address my weight and put the brakes on my type 2.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jun 30, 2022)

Windy said:


> Diagnosed last October, aged 50, picked up at an over 50s health check. No symptoms, though with hindsight, I used to need to have a nap in the afternoon some day, which I thought was just getting older, but I don't need naps now. I was clinically obese which got a lot worse in the pandemic and lockdowns as I wasn't walking into work any more and was comfort eating more. I've tried to address my weight and put the brakes on my type 2.


well done for putting on the breaks Windy and changing your lifestyle, its hard though isnt it.   Funny that you mention naps, my adult son joked that he has spotted me on more than one occasion when he came to visit having a midday nap (which I thought was an age thing too) the bad thing is i work from home and once fell asleep during a teams meeting   I never thought it could be anything other than me being tired (not sleeping well at night due to itchy skin)


----------



## Windy (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> work from home and once fell asleep during a teams meeting


That's something I fear I'd do, especially if I snored or dribbled or did some other embarrassing thing on camera!


----------



## jj10125 (Jun 30, 2022)

I was diagnosed at 31 (last month) 

I suffered from really bad needle phobia, a result of a bad childhood trauma relating to needles. So I went to see a GP for various (now explained issues) probably from my early 20s. I learned to cope with the symptoms, right from the bad pain to everything else. 

Still a little unsure though, I experienced unexplained weight loss in my 20s and given my current physical condition they're still awaiting antibody tests to confirm on suspect T1. But they're 50/50 on that.

Just going with the flow right now


----------



## Jenny65 (Jun 30, 2022)

Windy said:


> That's something I fear I'd do, especially if I snored or dribbled or did some other embarrassing thing on camera!




I do snore so that may have happened 

I have found a nasal spray that works though, I shared a room with my daughter and my sons girlfriend at a recent hen do and I was anxious as I knew I snored.  They both had virtually no sleep and I was taken to Boots to get a decongestant anti snore spray, I didnt beleive it would work but I used a sleep ap on my phone to record me and they said I didnt snore the second night when I used it


----------



## Jenny65 (Jun 30, 2022)

jj10125 said:


> I was diagnosed at 31 (last month)
> 
> I suffered from really bad needle phobia, a result of a bad childhood trauma relating to needles. So I went to see a GP for various (now explained issues) probably from my early 20s. I learned to cope with the symptoms, right from the bad pain to everything else.
> 
> ...


Needle phobia is hard with this illness as blood tests and finger prick tests are frequent but I am guessing that may help you deal with it. I am at the pending confirmation stage like you, they think mine is type 2. 

Good luck and keep me posted with how you get on x


----------



## travellor (Jun 30, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thats really positive, thank you for sharing.  I need someone to keep my mind off of google, so far with my other test results in my head I have had pancreatic cancer, end stage liver disease with a stroke and a heart attack around the corner, I think its the Serum C protein level that triggered me, I have a very high reading and it is indicative on inflammation and cancer was mentioned too, I have inflamed skin from the rash that hasnt healed in 2 years and hope it could be the cause, but my mind has already chosen the song for my funeraL, i am going to strive to be positive like you as my adult daughter said to me just now, there is no point worrying mum, it makes no difference to the outcome, just be healthy until you have the scan and other test results and then deal with it when you know (she is wiser than me and actually had her own cancer scare not that long ago which she dealt with very well, she suspected she had Hodgkins lymphona, they found cysts on her thyroid but she is being monitored as they dont want to do surgery just yet - its not cancer  )
> 
> Sorry rambling again, think I am in shock still



Had mine sorted for years.


----------



## travellor (Jun 30, 2022)

I've had numerous tests in my life, MRI, colonoscopy, liver ultrasound, x-ray of my head, (which looked like a Halloween joke), I think the local NHS here get bored, as apart from diabetes they never found anything!


----------



## nikkin (Jul 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this.  I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even.  What prompted you to get tested.  Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.
> 
> ...


Well done for quitting smoking! 
I was diagnosed a few months ago at 43. I had blood tests for symptoms relating to long covid and turned out to have diabetes and abnormal liver results too. Am waiting for a ultrasound on my liver so not sure what the issue is there yet.  Am working hard to get my diet right and am doing better with it but the excess weight is only coming off slowly.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Its hard being diabetic but it must be even harder to have a child with it.



 Couldnt agree more, as a parent it is something you fear, even now they are adults.


----------



## Fagor (Jul 1, 2022)

53 and didn't want to acknowledge the fact, despite running in family. Symptoms were thirst, tired, cold legs and more but no weight loss. Suspect had it for several months, maybe longer but mild symptoms.
Emergency appointment with doctor, hospital by blue lights, leave car in practice car park, no time to get my toothbrush, in for 10 days. At 53 should have had more sense. But did learn as got bowel cancer detected at early stage.


----------



## scottwatters (Jul 1, 2022)

24 for me, only last year. Initially, my girlfriend and I had moved into a new flat together, and I was getting really bad hayfever-like symptoms so I went to my GP. They wanted to do allergy tests so took blood samples. A day later they phoned and asked me to do another set of samples as my glucose levels were a bit abnormal.

The week after, got diagnosed with diabetes. I was red-flagged with the endo as I was young, have a healthy weight and showed absolutely no symptoms and a year later I'm now waiting to find out if I'm MODY or not. 

If we hadn't moved into the flat I likely wouldn't have known until symptoms started (which they still haven't, really). It wasn't completely unsurprising though, as my grandfather was Type 2, and now after my diagnosis, my mum was diagnosed too. Runs in the family it seems.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 1, 2022)

I was 39 when diagnosed. I had no symptoms at all. Went to a health fair at my old work place and a finger pick test came back at 26.7!!! Went to gp who carried out a hba1c test which came back at 127! GP suspects that I have MODY (maturity onset diabetes of the young, genetic form of diabetes) but won't get me tested as it's expensive.


----------



## travellor (Jul 1, 2022)

Stitch147 said:


> I was 39 when diagnosed. I had no symptoms at all. Went to a health fair at my old work place and a finger pick test came back at 26.7!!! Went to gp who carried out a hba1c test which came back at 127! GP suspects that I have MODY (maturity onset diabetes of the young, genetic form of diabetes) but won't get me tested as it's expensive.


Complain to the practice manager 
If you contact the helpline on this site I'm sure they can give you good advice on the best way forwards as well.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 1, 2022)

travellor said:


> Complain to the practice manager
> If you contact the helpline on this site I'm sure they can give you good advice on the best way forwards as well.


No point complaining to the practice manager.


----------



## Andrew110758 (Jul 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this.  I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even.  What prompted you to get tested.  Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.
> 
> ...


Got diagnosed as Type one at 34, thirty years later, it's becoming a real drag.


----------



## Lily123 (Jul 1, 2022)

I was 7 when I was diagnosed with Type 1. About 3 weeks into Year 3 at school. My parents had noticed I was drinking a ridiculous amount of water from about the May/June of 2015. They took me to the GP in the September and the finger prick came back at 16.1. I remember my parents faces when the GP told them to get me to the local hospital (7 miles away)


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 1, 2022)

CivicFreak said:


> I was initially diagnosed as type 2 in 2017 - at the time I was 36. I had all the symptoms - blurred vision, weight loss, excessive thirst, going to toilet as a result of drinking so much water - yet I didn't connect the dots. It was only after I'd been on holiday for 2 weeks in Majorca, and was eating and drinking loads, but STILL lost weight that it was starting to be a concern. Still, I didn't go to the doctors right away - the thing that prompted me to go was that I had got a leg tattoo in October 2017 and it took around 7 weeks to heal, which is extremely slow for me, and it was unusually painful. I have a few tattoos on various areas of my body, and all healed in roughly 2 weeks. At that point I made an appointment to see my doctor, who said my glucose levels were at 122 and ketones were present in my urine. He sent me immediately to hospital. After a few blood tests I was diagnosed as type 2, and put on metformin.
> 
> My re-diagnosis to type 1 came in 2020, at the grand age of 39. After almost 3 years of steady control, I collapsed in March 2020 (not covid) and ended up in hospital. For a few months afterwards I experienced sharp rises in my BG, and couldn't bring it down no matter what I did. After more blood tests (antibody, C-peptide), I was finally re-diagnosed as type 1 in December 2020, and have been on insulin since. At the same time as I got diagnosed as type 1, I also got diagnosed with autoimmune hypothyroidism, and so I also take levothyroxine too, although I don't necessarily show that I have an underactive thyroid as I'm quite slim - my girlfriend would say I'm actually too slim. What triggered my body to suddenly attack itself is a complete mystery though. Interestingly, I seem to have months of relative calm, before my BG goes haywire again and I effectively have to "reset" myself. My background insulin needs have also increased - from 8 units at diagnosis, to 17 units today.


I am recently told to up Levemir to 14 units am and pm. I am overly concerned. Do you think your bg levels are well managed at 17 units. I inject insulin 5 times a day and it still has mind of its own. I feel as if my life has more or less finished. Hate to keep looking at numbers, units, carbs and time. There has got to be a better way to live one's life. Alas!


----------



## Wannie (Jul 1, 2022)

63, had/have an issue with my hip, site of an old fracture wanted it checking out as I'd missed a step coming down off step ladder. GP is new as I moved house in lockdown, said they'd better do my bloods as they hadn't been done since 2019. Quite surprised at phone call telling me I'm diabetic as I was feeling quite good, apart from the hip, gardening, decorating etc.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 1, 2022)

I got diagnosed on 11 April, 2022 at the age of 58 years and 9 months. I suddenly developed all the symptoms. Glugging water like there is no tomorrow and it tasted sweet and visiting the loo frequently. I remember going every 30mins till 2:30am and then every 2 hours. Once I went to loo 25 times in 24 hours. Felt tired. Blurred vision. Nasty UTI symptoms. GP suggested a M.O.T. No appointments available till 3 weeks. Anyhow I waited for a week and went for blood test. Was told it will take 7 days. Same afternoon, my GP called. Confirmed the worst and called me in with another sample. Tested for ketones. Told me it is type 1 and I need insulin. I have always been very scared of needles. She told me my ketones were 2++. Meant nothing to me but she sent me straight to the Immediate Assessment Unit. A can of worms opened up. I was badly dehydrated with low potassium. My BG levels were over 30 plus raised ketones. The weight was falling off me. I was in the hospital for 9 days. I knew nothing about this ailment. My brain would shut down. I blame the needle phobia. Kept refusing insulin. But gave in as this is the best treatment, I was told. I was put on set doses. No idea of carb counting. 
Still early days for learning how to adjust insulin doses. Food diary. My biggest issue was not that what I could eat, in fact how many times a week. Likes of bananas, eggs or carbs. Being vegetarian made it doubly difficult. My meals were nothing but carbs. I was not over weight to begin with. Now I am 2 dress sizes down. 
Chapter 2 begins with arriving back home. Still no concrete diagnosis. Awaiting c-peptite results. Initially no support from the Grey Clinic. No one returned my calls. No dietitian. Being a bit of perfectionist, I was very wary of what I could or couldn't eat. I scrutinised every thing. More weight loss. I was mega disappointed. Felt let down by nhs big time. Now things are better. On libre2, sharing my info with the DSN and the dietitian. 
Still vegetarian, struggling to find suitable low GI foods. BG levels are up and down. And my head is full of questions. It always has been. I need to know what's happening and why. I only rest once I find all the answers.  Must drive everyone crazy. 
During my days of sheer despair and helplessness, I joined the Forum; the best thing I have done if ever. Like minded sympathetic people, who understand well cos they have been thru most of the stages. Their experience speaks volumes. I am forever so grateful for the advice and support. So a big thank you to one and all for being supportive thru this very difficult journey! Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## goodybags (Jul 1, 2022)

Not sure exact age but must’ve been in my early / mid 30’s 
I knew I wasn’t well, I was struggling to get through the day (due to lack of sleep) continually exhausted
the usual signs unfortunately after diagnosis to many years before I finally got things under control


----------



## picitup (Jul 2, 2022)

I've just been diagnosed as prediabetic at 63.  The reason for the test was I was suffering crushing tiredness which I've had for about a year.

My first blood test showed low folic acid.  Good I thought, easy fix but after taking supplements for 6 weeks, there was no improvement.  The docs gave me  another blood test and then the hba1c which showed up the prediabetes.  I'm addressing my diet and exercising and slowly losing weight.  You know, all the things you should do normally.  I was sleeping 3-4 hours in the day and all night, but I'm not sleeping in the day now so fingers crossed.

To complicate things, I had  a stroke a couple of years ago and thought the tiredness was post stroke fatigue.  I'm still not quite right, but better than I was.  See how the diet and exercise maps out.

I didn't have the unquenchable thirst and peeing a lot like many others have,  just the tiredness.

I'm still quite tired, but adjusting from exercise after doing none for so long so hopefully that will improve as I get fitter.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Fatterthantheshadow (Jul 2, 2022)

28 yo, Type 1. My mother spotted the signs. As a sheltered housing warden she knew quite a number of people who developed it latter in life. She came round to my house with some urine sticks, I only needed one, it went off the chart


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

Fatterthantheshadow said:


> 28 yo, Type 1. My mother spotted the signs. As a sheltered housing warden she knew quite a number of people who developed it latter in life. She came round to my house with some urine sticks, I only needed one, it went off the chart


Hi, how do the urine sticks compare to the finger prick method to detect glucose.  I am curious as haven't got a monitor yet and struggle a little with the thought of pricking my finger every day, so if I can test using urine sticks that would be a better option for me.  Having said that I am type 2 and not sure I will have to self monitor anyway but it would be reassuring to check even if just once a week.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi, how do the urine sticks compare to the finger prick method to detect glucose.


Very poorly. They can tell if your BG is high enough that the kidneys start to excrete it (so normally somewhere north of 10, but it can vary (and presumably is lower for people using one of the SGLT2 family of drugs)), but that's all.


----------



## Stoobey (Jul 2, 2022)

lol, I had to think, only got so many fingers and toes to count with, but diagnosed aged 45, I'd had an extra large pizza while watching the football and had bad stomach cramps Monday morning, doctor sent me for blood tests, the rest is history...

Although the signs were present, needing to pee more often, thirsty all the time, my appendix had burst just over a year before, I'm pretty sure it's all related


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Very poorly. They can tell if your BG is high enough that the kidneys start to excrete it (so normally somewhere north of 10, but it can vary (and presumably is lower for people using one of the SGLT2 family of drugs)), but that's all.


Ahh so this may not be helpful for me as my kidney results on the blood test my doctor did were normal, she said they are not affected, which corelates to me not having to go to the loo more frequently or being thirsty like some others.   Its my liver that is struggling but so far not my kidneys.


----------



## Fatterthantheshadow (Jul 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi, how do the urine sticks compare to the finger prick method to detect glucose.  I am curious as haven't got a monitor yet and struggle a little with the thought of pricking my finger every day, so if I can test using urine sticks that would be a better option for me.  Having said that I am type 2 and not sure I will have to self monitor anyway but it would be reassuring to check even if just once a week.


I'm certainly no expert on them, my understanding is they are quite crude and from yesteryear. I think you wee sugar if your glucose is above 13 (don't quote me on this figure) so if you are constantly 12.5 you wouldn't know there's a problem


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jul 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Ahh so this may not be helpful for me as my kidney results on the blood test my doctor did were normal


They're not that useful for anyone, really. They're a cheap way to find out that your BG is too high (probably a lot too high), but that's typically too late for everyday use: what we're interested in is whether we're 5.0 or 9.0, and (for those of us who can go hypo) 3.5, and testing urine is useless for that.

So makes lots of sense for a GP surgery (or school nurse) to be able to do a quick, cheap, urine test (is this person likely diabetic?), but for management for the rest of us, its time has passed. (And even in other situations, it's likely worth the 25p (and whatever a lancet costs) to do a blood test, if they find themselves doing it often enough to bother.)


----------



## Wannie (Jul 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi, how do the urine sticks compare to the finger prick method to detect glucose. I am curious as haven't got a monitor yet and struggle a little with the thought of pricking my finger every day, so if I can test using urine sticks that would be a better option for me. Having said that I am type 2 and not sure I will have to self monitor anyway but it would be reassuring to check even if just once a week.


My DN gave me a monitor on Tuesday, but is unable to give me any more lancets or test strips as they are only supposed to be given to people who have to monitor their blood glucose. I ordered more through Amazon. The pricking of your finger is simple as the lancet fits into a 'pen' and you push a button to 'fire it' into your finger sorry can't think of another word to describe it, but first time I did it I was surprised to see blood as it didn't hurt and was certainly no worse than when you prick yourself with a sewing needle. 
It is useful watching what increases my BG, enabling me to look for alternatives. But I may be doing it all wrong


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

My level was way over 13 (19.3) on 16th June. so whilst they wont show the levels they will let me know if I am keeping below that I guess. I have just been on Amazon buying Diabetes cookbooks,  I notice Waitrose have a range of meals called Thrive that are low fat and low sugar specially for people like me.  I have to watch fat and sugar as have high sugar and high fat  This is the one I was thinking may be ok - 392 cals but not sure as it does have fat just low saturated fat









						Waitrose & Partners
					

Buy quality groceries and wine from Waitrose & Partners




					www.waitrose.com


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> My level was way over 13 (19.3) on 16th June. so whilst they wont show the levels they will let me know if I am keeping below that I guess. I have just been on Amazon buying Diabetes cookbooks,  I notice Waitrose have a range of meals called Thrive that are low fat and low sugar specially for people like me.  I have to watch fat and sugar as have high sugar and high fat  This is the one I was thinking may be ok - 392 cals but not sure as it does have fat just low saturated fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked at the first one and it says a 445g pack serves 1 and it is a whopping 50g carbohydrate, it may be low sugar and low fat but certainly not low carb.
The info to look for is the Total carbohydrate not the sugar as All carbohydrate convert to glucose.
There may be other meals there which would be fine but anything with rice, pasta or potatoes is going to be high carb.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

How many carbs should I be looking for in a meal?  and if I eat it but dont have the rice would that be OK?


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I just looked at the first one and it says a 445g pack serves 1 and it is a whopping 50g carbohydrate, it may be low sugar and low fat but certainly not low carb.
> The info to look for is the Total carbohydrate not the sugar as All carbohydrate convert to glucose.
> There may be other meals there which would be fine but anything with rice, pasta or potatoes is going to be high carb.


Also is all carbohydrate equal, I mean is their good carbs and bad carbs?

Just like with saturated and unsaturated fat


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

I was told that most adults with diabetes aim for 45-60 grams of carbs per meal and 15-20 grams per snack.  Which would make that meal OK, I am getting so confused


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

So these are the values for the meal I was looking at


Typical valuesPER 100gPER PACKEnergy433kJ1647 kJ103kcal392 kcalFat3.3g12.4 gof which saturates0.4g1.3 gCarbohydrate11.7g44.5 gof which sugars2.8g10.5 gFibre2.5g9.6 gProtein5.5g20.8 gSalt0.38g1.44 g


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

I can forget it actually the fat is too high only allowed 3 grams per serving of fat


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I can forget it actually the fat is too high only allowed 3 grams per serving of fat


As Type 2 If people are managing their blood glucose by following a low carbohydrate approach the suggested maximum Total carbs per day is 130g and that is for everything you eat and drink.
You might be wise to keep a food diary of everything you eat and drink with an estimate of where you are with the carbs you are having. 
A meal with 45g carb would be more that some people could tolerate without a big increase in blood glucose but you would only know if YOU could tolerate it by using the blood glucose monitor to check, testing before you eat and after 2 hours, less than 2-3 mmol/l increase or below 8.5mmol/l and it would be OK.
As for are all carbs the same, it all depends, in theory some carbs those considered low GI convert to glucose more slowly than High GI carbs but it can depend on the fat content of what they are eaten with and an individuals metabolism.
A New Scientist article 'Glycaemic Index doesn't reliably predict blood sugar' this week about just that is interesting.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> As Type 2 If people are managing their blood glucose by following a low carbohydrate approach the suggested maximum Total carbs per day is 130g and that is for everything you eat and drink.
> You might be wise to keep a food diary of everything you eat and drink with an estimate of where you are with the carbs you are having.
> A meal with 45g carb would be more that some people could tolerate without a big increase in blood glucose but you would only know if YOU could tolerate it by using the blood glucose monitor to check, testing before you eat and after 2 hours, less than 2-3 mmol/l increase or below 8.5mmol/l and it would be OK.
> As for are all carbs the same, it all depends, in theory some carbs those considered low GI convert to glucose more slowly than High GI carbs but it can depend on the fat content of what they are eaten with and an individuals metabolism.
> A New Scientist article 'Glycaemic Index doesn't reliably predict blood sugar' this week about just that is interesting.


Thanks @Leadinglights I will have a look for that article.  Sorry to keep asking you things but you seem very knowledgeable, but I was wondering if you had any view of Milk Thistle.  I was also reading about artichoke extract being good for liver detoxing too.  I have had a milk thistle capsule yesterday (it arrived at 4pm so only 1 of the 2 a day it says on the packet). I have had one today and will have one before bed.  I read that it reduces the problems with a fatty liver if taken for 3-4 months.  Just wondering is anyone on here has had any success with it.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thanks @Leadinglights I will have a look for that article.  Sorry to keep asking you things but you seem very knowledgeable, but I was wondering if you had any view of Milk Thistle.  I was also reading about artichoke extract being good for liver detoxing too.  I have had a milk thistle capsule yesterday (it arrived at 4pm so only 1 of the 2 a day it says on the packet). I have had one today and will have one before bed.  I read that it reduces the problems with a fatty liver if taken for 3-4 months.  Just wondering is anyone on here has had any success with it.


I think most of those sort of things are snake oil advertised by people who want to part you from your money. Reading the potential side effect I wouldn't even go near it. better to concentrate your efforts on establishing a dietary approach that you enjoy and is sustainable and spend your money on a home blood glucose monitor and strips as it would be a better investment.
When you think of the millions of pounds spent on scientific testing of medicines to ensure they are safe, I can't believe the same would be the case for some of these 'herbal' cures.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

I would fully agree. Once one has reached the stage of being or been diagnosed, the best thing will be to listen to the doctors and follow their advice. I can tell you many more such gimmicks but I won't cos I refuse to practice them myself. Be well.


----------



## travellor (Jul 2, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I can forget it actually the fat is too high only allowed 3 grams per serving of fat


I would suggest you ignore "low carb" is all you need posts.
Many have a target of 10% of less per meal. That meal fits those targets
Many say 130g of carbs a day is low carb.
That meal would easily be a good part of that, unless you eat four a day.
Nothing "reliably" predicts BG, but GI is definitely a good indication of an overall view. (I "reliably" used it).
I ignored the 2 to 3 increase, if I was at 3, I'd take a 5 happily.
Many refuse to take "big pharma" meds, (me, I took anything on offer), but herbal remedies have been around longer.
Whether they work or not, whether they cause harm or not, whether they are overpriced, who knows.
Personally, I found I needed to ignore some who insisted low carb was the only way, and only BG mattered.
Like me, you have a complex mix of conditions, find a solution that suits you, but above all, addresses all your conditions, and fits into your lifestyle.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

Fatterthantheshadow said:


> I'm certainly no expert on them, my understanding is they are quite crude and from yesteryear. I think you wee sugar if your glucose is above 13 (don't quote me on this figure) so if you are constantly 12.5 you wouldn't know there's a problem


Despite all the new technology, finger pricking is still the best way of checking one's BG levels and most reliable. It does not meant that it does not hurt. Ouch!


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

Can someone in the know how please confirm the daily allowance of carbs for a diabetic individual?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 2, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Can someone in the know how please confirm the daily allowance of carbs for a diabetic individual?


It would be quite different for different individuals depending on what, if any medication they are taking, whether they are Type 1, Type 2 or any other Type. 
There is no one size fits all.


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 2, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Can someone in the know how please confirm the daily allowance of carbs for a diabetic individual?


There’s no easy answer to that, you have to find what works for you and then stick to it.  Reducing carbs is a good idea but how far to reduce them is very individual.  Try to avoid foods which cause big blood sugar rises and eat a variety of veg and so on.  But you also have to be able to sustain the diet, if you try to go too low carb and hate it then you’ll just keep cheating and not sticking to it.  People also have to take into consideration if they have any other medical conditions, what medications they are on and so on.


----------



## helli (Jul 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> It would be quite different for different individuals depending on what, if any medication they are taking, whether they are Type 1, Type 2 or any other Type.
> There is no one size fits all.


It also depends on the size of the individual, how much exercise they do, what other conditions they have, what their lifestyle is like, which day of the week it is, what the weather is, what colour of socks they are wearing, … Ok maybe not the last one but the point is no one size fits all and few for anyone all the time. We are all different with different bodies and different lifestyles.

(Sorry, that looks as if I was having a go at you. That is not my intention. I was building upon the comment you made.)


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

helli said:


> It also depends on the size of the individual, how much exercise they do, what other conditions they have, what their lifestyle is like, which day of the week it is, what the weather is, what colour of socks they are wearing, … Ok maybe not the last one but the point is no one size fits all and few for anyone all the time. We are all different with different bodies and different lifestyles.
> 
> (Sorry, that looks as if I was having a go at you. That is not my intention. I was building upon the comment you made.)


I find myself at loss as I am too scared to try something new, worrying just in case it makes me spike. Life is boring with choice of meals even more boring. Constantly losing weight.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 2, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I find myself at loss as I am too scared to try something new, worrying just in case it makes me spike. Life is boring with choice of meals even more boring. Constantly losing weight.


If you are losing weight and don't need or want to then it sounds as if something is out of balance with your food intake and your insulin. 
I think you mentioned having the Libre so you can see what your levels are doing following food and insulin, have you shown this to your diabetic team so they can see what is going on and give you advise about your insulin regime.
If you post some of your data people may be able to suggest something which would help.


----------



## travellor (Jul 2, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Can someone in the know how please confirm the daily allowance of carbs for a diabetic individual?


Even I dropped the family pack of strawberry donuts from Tesco.
(And the family sized quiche.
I still remember my dieticians words, "a family sized quiche is NOT a snack. ")
Beyond that, it's individual.


----------



## helli (Jul 2, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I find myself at loss as I am too scared to try something new, worrying just in case it makes me spike. Life is boring with choice of meals even more boring. Constantly losing weight.


Spikes (levels go up and back down in a short time) are not as dangerous as “plateaus” (go up and stay there). People without diabetes have spikes.
The important thing is for your levels to return to normal.
Often, for people with Type 1, spikes are an indication your body has digested the carbs in your meal before your insulin starts to work. The answer is to take your insulin higher. You don’t have to starve yourself or avoid carbs.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> If you are losing weight and don't need or want to then it sounds as if something is out of balance with your food intake and your insulin.
> I think you mentioned having the Libre so you can see what your levels are doing following food and insulin, have you shown this to your diabetic team so they can see what is going on and give you advise about your insulin regime.
> If you post some of your data people may be able to suggest something which would help.


Everyone wishes to lose weight no matter what. I ain't any different. But I am looking ill which I do not like. I know I am eating less, not by choice though. Not knowing a thing about diabetes did not help. The only thing I knew was to cut sugar intake.  Had no idea about carbs control or count. Being vegetarian, my diet was nothing but carbs overload. Portion control was non exsistent. 

Now I see my readings go up and the food gets the blame. You are quite right in saying that there is an imbalance. The DSN is slowly suggesting to up the insulin. Still trying times. 

Libre 2 shows spikes 2 hours after meals and at midnight it is at its highest. Mystery to me. I am sharing my readings with the experts. 

I do not know when the official diagnosis will come or when will I get to meet the consultant. I am somewhat badly coping cos all the like minded people on this panel.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

helli said:


> Spikes (levels go up and back down in a short time) are not as dangerous as “plateaus” (go up and stay there). People without diabetes have spikes.
> The important thing is for your levels to return to normal.
> Often, for people with Type 1, spikes are an indication your body has digested the carbs in your meal before your insulin starts to work. The answer is to take your insulin higher. You don’t have to starve yourself or avoid carbs.


When Lantus got changed to Levemir, my readings remained comparatively high for a week or so. I was certainly concerned cos last time when my readings were this high; I was in the hospital. And what damage these spikes are causing and where?  Finally the insulin got doubled with the expected hypos. I have accepted the fact that the readings are bound to go up and they are never going to firmly remain within any safe bracket. Another box ticked by and for me. So much to learn.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 2, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> When Lantus got changed to Levemir, my readings remained comparatively high for a week or so. I was certainly concerned cos last time when my readings were this high; I was in the hospital. And what damage these spikes are causing and where?  Finally the insulin got doubled with the expected hypos. I have accepted the fact that the readings are bound to go up and they are never going to firmly remain within any safe bracket. Another box ticked by and for me. So much to learn.


Maybe you need to take your bolus insulin earlier before you eat.
I think you need more advice from your diabetic team and press for carb counting course so you can adjust your insulin.


----------



## Daisycoo (Jul 2, 2022)

I was diagnosed Oct 21 DKA after a routine smear test. Long time with recurrent thrush, ridiculous amounts of medications for it maybe 2 years+. Loosing weight/the thirst was unreal then constantly needing to sleep. I’d shower and fall asleep for hours after, more toward the diagnosis/Severity of the DKA. The pains in my limbs was unbearable most of the time too. (I put the weight loss down to stress) Thought the thrush had finally gone, went for the smear as normal only to find out it was coming back with vengeance. 
Nurse checked my records and immediately check blood/urine. In the space of 10-15 minutes I was rushed to hospital from the surgery. Whirlwind of Drs and nurses, tubes/wires/iv's. Was told 3 times that night I was very lucky to be here. Medically I shouldn’t have been living at the point I was. 
The nurse really did save my life just by listening after a LONG time of constant appointments and another pain relief/other meds being given. 
I’m the only one in my family to be T1D all a bit mind boggling but can 100% say I am healthier now and happy to be back to a normal weight/feel comfortable in myself again. The whole diagnosis and getting back into enjoying foods has also had a small knock on affect with my child being more open to trying different foods too 
All round petrifying and frustrating but also thankful for the T1D too. 
Since Oct I have learned not to ‘beat myself up’ to much about numbers, just treat and keep going. I got into a terrible anxiety riddled wee while where I was just so focused on “staying in range” 100% of the time. It’s not sustainable, you end up destroying yourself mentally, it was exhausting. 
Don’t get me wrong, there are days I shout at my libre alarms/diabetes to have a day off - if only eh. But even on those days I remind myself I’m so much more that what a number says, treat the high/low. Take a breath/cuppa/walk whatever to distract in a way and keep going. 
We’re greater than our highs and lows …. Even when it’s hard. 
I have Type One Diabetes but I’m NOT Type One Diabetes


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

helli said:


> Spikes (levels go up and back down in a short time) are not as dangerous as “plateaus” (go up and stay there). People without diabetes have spikes.
> The important thing is for your levels to return to normal.
> Often, for people with Type 1, spikes are an indication your body has digested the carbs in your meal before your insulin starts to work. The answer is to take your insulin higher. You don’t have to starve yourself or avoid carbs.


What is normal, one may ask. Pls explain the term my body has digested carbs consumed before the insulin kicked in. How does one know in advance how much insulin to take without knowing how the meal is going to impact the post meal readings?

I wait for the DSN to tell me. Not confident to take things in my own hands. 

I do wonder if I take a step or two back and inject, eat and finger prick after 2 hours. That way I can see what I ate, how much and to what highs? That way I might be able to break the vicious never ending food circle.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Maybe you need to take your bolus insulin earlier before you eat.
> I think you need more advice from your diabetic team and press for carb counting course so you can adjust your insulin.


I fully agree. I need help and too much of it.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

travellor said:


> Even I dropped the family pack of strawberry donuts from Tesco.
> (And the family sized quiche.
> I still remember my dieticians words, "a family sized quiche is NOT a snack. ")
> Beyond that, it's individual.


Brilliantly funny.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Maybe you need to take your bolus insulin earlier before you eat.
> I think you need more advice from your diabetic team and press for carb counting course so you can adjust your insulin.


I do take Novorapid 15 mins before eating.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 2, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I do take Novorapid 15 mins before eating.


Have you been told how many grams of carb to have for the insulin dose you are taking, and do you stick to that.
If your glucose level is then going high and staying there then you may need to have less carbs. Or speak to your DSN about increasing the insulin.
You are not going to resolve this without more help from your DSN.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

Daisycoo said:


> I was diagnosed Oct 21 DKA after a routine smear test. Long time with recurrent thrush, ridiculous amounts of medications for it maybe 2 years+. Loosing weight/the thirst was unreal then constantly needing to sleep. I’d shower and fall asleep for hours after, more toward the diagnosis/Severity of the DKA. The pains in my limbs was unbearable most of the time too. (I put the weight loss down to stress) Thought the thrush had finally gone, went for the smear as normal only to find out it was coming back with vengeance.
> Nurse checked my records and immediately check blood/urine. In the space of 10-15 minutes I was rushed to hospital from the surgery. Whirlwind of Drs and nurses, tubes/wires/iv's. Was told 3 times that night I was very lucky to be here. Medically I shouldn’t have been living at the point I was.
> The nurse really did save my life just by listening after a LONG time of constant appointments and another pain relief/other meds being given.
> I’m the only one in my family to be T1D all a bit mind boggling but can 100% say I am healthier now and happy to be back to a normal weight/feel comfortable in myself again. The whole diagnosis and getting back into enjoying foods has also had a small knock on affect with my child being more open to trying different foods too
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Have you been told how many grams of carb to have for the insulin dose you are taking, and do you stick to that.
> If your glucose level is then going high and staying there then you may need to have less carbs. Or speak to your DSN about increasing the insulin.
> You are not going to resolve this without more help from your DSN.


Yes. I was told to observe 1:10 ratio as step 1. I am very hard on myself. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## travellor (Jul 2, 2022)

Daisycoo said:


> by
> I was diagnosed Oct 21 DKA after a routine smear test. Long time with recurrent thrush, ridiculous amounts of medications for it maybe 2 years+. Loosing weight/the thirst was unreal then constantly needing to sleep. I’d shower and fall asleep for hours after, more toward the diagnosis/Severity of the DKA. The pains in my limbs was unbearable most of the time too. (I put the weight loss down to stress) Thought the thrush had finally gone, went for the smear as normal only to find out it was coming back with vengeance.
> Nurse checked my records and immediately check blood/urine. In the space of 10-15 minutes I was rushed to hospital from the surgery. Whirlwind of Drs and nurses, tubes/wires/iv's. Was told 3 times that night I was very lucky to be here. Medically I shouldn’t have been living at the point I was.
> The nurse really did save my life just by listening after a LONG time of constant appointments and another pain relief/other meds being given.
> ...



Brilliant.
Exactly how I felt.


----------



## Elizabethe (Jul 3, 2022)

I was told 1 to 10 carbs, but as everyone is saying we are all different. I am 1 to 23 carbs in the morning, lunchtime 1 to 18 and dinner about 1to 15. I also have to split my doze mostly at dinner. Pasta seems to spike about three hours after eating! It’s only after almost a year after being diagnosed that I am becoming more confident about managing my diabetes. Still a nuisance and relentless


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 3, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Yes. I was told to observe 1:10 ratio as step 1. I am very hard on myself. Thank you for your advice.


So to some extent you are adjusting your insulin in a way just not the ratio yet. So if that ratio is correct for YOU then if you have a meal with 50g carbs and inject 5u insulin or 70g carb you would inject 7u insulin and that should return your level back to the pre meal level by your next meal as I am not sure the 2 hour rule applies if you take insulin. If it is not doing that then you need advice on adjusting the ratio.


----------



## Daisycoo (Jul 3, 2022)

The carbs & cals app/book are good for carb counting : insulin. 
 I have learned sometimes no matter how much you count/inject it can send you either way just keep some hypo treats close by at all times.  You can eat EVERYTHING but poison! Just have to think a bit more about it/medicate for the carbs. Writing things down I.e meals/carbs/insulin helps me a lot to try get to grips with it.
You need to learn your balance and you will. Aot of what works for 1 might not work for you, vice Versa. You have to learn and see what works for your body. I’m still learning too. If all else, you’re not alone in this. Even if it feels overwhelming at times. No matter how long anyone has been diagnosed, everyone will have days where it’s just feels like a lot and that’s ok. 
This forum is amazing for a general rant/advice and everything inbetween.  I found talking to others was a lot more informative than some sites. Even if it just for a wee confidence boost to eat (in a way) a “new food” The whole can’t eat this/that drove me to the brink of insanity. I’ll give my dietitian/DSN dies they told me from the start “no such things as I diabetic diet/food, THERE IS ONLY FOOD. But I understand the shock of suddenly having to think about it all, I still panic about things even though I’ve ate them before diagnosis.  I still write foods etc  down (mainly because it’s still very new to me too)  
Take your time and breathe. You got this.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Jul 3, 2022)

43, type unknown. Lady infections for a year and half prior x


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 3, 2022)

Elizabethe said:


> I was told 1 to 10 carbs, but as everyone is saying we are all different. I am 1 to 23 carbs in the morning, lunchtime 1 to 18 and dinner about 1to 15. I also have to split my doze mostly at dinner. Pasta seems to spike about three hours after eating! It’s only after almost a year after being diagnosed that I am becoming more confident about managing my diabetes. Still a nuisance and relentless


I am impatient for sure. Almost 3 months feel like eternity. It is the way of life from now on; I keep reminding myself and sometimes it feels like is this the way to life now? Rotten luck indeed.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 3, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> 43, type unknown. Lady infections for a year and half prior x


Lady garden has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 3, 2022)

Daisycoo said:


> The carbs & cals app/book are good for carb counting : insulin.
> I have learned sometimes no matter how much you count/inject it can send you either way just keep some hypo treats close by at all times.  You can eat EVERYTHING but poison! Just have to think a bit more about it/medicate for the carbs. Writing things down I.e meals/carbs/insulin helps me a lot to try get to grips with it.
> You need to learn your balance and you will. Aot of what works for 1 might not work for you, vice Versa. You have to learn and see what works for your body. I’m still learning too. If all else, you’re not alone in this. Even if it feels overwhelming at times. No matter how long anyone has been diagnosed, everyone will have days where it’s just feels like a lot and that’s ok.
> This forum is amazing for a general rant/advice and everything inbetween.  I found talking to others was a lot more informative than some sites. Even if it just for a wee confidence boost to eat (in a way) a “new food” The whole can’t eat this/that drove me to the brink of insanity. I’ll give my dietitian/DSN dies they told me from the start “no such things as I diabetic diet/food, THERE IS ONLY FOOD. But I understand the shock of suddenly having to think about it all, I still panic about things even though I’ve ate them before diagnosis.  I still write foods etc  down (mainly because it’s still very new to me too)
> Take your time and breathe. You got this.


It sounds like my very own story. I understand that the ratio needs to be looked at and adjusted. There is no other way round it. Going to e-mail the dietitian and DSN for more explanation and clearer advice. Thanking you meanwhile.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 3, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> So to some extent you are adjusting your insulin in a way just not the ratio yet. So if that ratio is correct for YOU then if you have a meal with 50g carbs and inject 5u insulin or 70g carb you would inject 7u insulin and that should return your level back to the pre meal level by your next meal as I am not sure the 2 hour rule applies if you take insulin. If it is not doing that then you need advice on adjusting the ratio.


This is exactly what I ve doing, obviously it's not enough. I do not think I ve ever seen my levels returning to pre-meal numbers. Something is got to get done. Thank you for your clear advice. Means a lot.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 3, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Have you been told how many grams of carb to have for the insulin dose you are taking, and do you stick to that.
> If your glucose level is then going high and staying there then you may need to have less carbs. Or speak to your DSN about increasing the insulin.
> You are not going to resolve this without more help from your DSN.


Does increasing the insulin dose not mean relying more and more? In a non diabetic world it is known as dependency or addiction. Have we already crossed that line after diagnosis?  Hope I am making sense, be it very little. Apologies in advance.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 3, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Does increasing the insulin dose not mean relying more and more? In a non diabetic world it is known as dependency or addiction. Have we already crossed that line after diagnosis?  Hope I am making sense, be it very little. Apologies in advance.


Because everybody's metabolism is different how their body deals with the food they eat, people will need a different amount of insulin to keep blood glucose at acceptable levels. So It really is not the same as a addiction, you could say it is a dependency as yes your body is dependant on insulin to keep you alive whether that is what you produce yourself or whether it is injected.
There is no standard insulin regime which works for everyone, that is what makes it such a challenging condition.


----------



## helli (Jul 3, 2022)

A healthy body produces its own insulin. If you have Type 1 (or LADA), your injections are just replacing the insulin your body no longer produces.
Furthermore, injecting insulin protects the remaining insulin producing beta cells for longer rather than stressing them out and killing them off earlier.
Injected insulin should certainly not be avoided or limited. Insulin is not an addiction. It is something all bodies were built to need.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 4, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Does increasing the insulin dose not mean relying more and more? In a non diabetic world it is known as dependency or addiction. Have we already crossed that line after diagnosis?  Hope I am making sense, be it very little. Apologies in advance.


Your understanding of the situation is confused I believe because your diagnosis is still uncertain although I am pretty sure you are Type 1 by the sound of things. 

Type 2 is partly about insulin resistance, so yes the body does need increasing amounts of insulin (either home produced or injected) to overcome that, but it does usually decrease again or at least stabilize once dietary measures are undertaken, be they weight loss or low carb measures. To give you some perspective Type 2 diabetics using insulin who have significant insulin resistance might need 80 or more units of basal insulin at a time plus 30+ units of bolus insulin each meal, so well over 100 units a day.
Type 1 diabetics do not generally have insulin resistance. It is simply that their body is no longer able to produce enough insulin to survive. The medical profession start you off on low doses and gradually increase it to bring your levels down slowly and steadily but it is likely to be less than 20 units of basal and 4-5 units of bolus per meal. If they started you on what may be the correct dose straight away, you could well hypo a lot, so it is important to start low and gradually increase it until your insulin dose balances what you need to bring your levels down slowly, so yes there is a period of increasing doses over the first few months or even years, particularly during the honeymoon period when your own pancreas is still producing a bit of insulin. 

There is a saying here on the forum that "*You need as much insulin as you need*" and we are all individual and it changes over time, sometimes you will need more and sometimes less and you will gradually learn to recognize when you need to adjust it both up and down, but at just 3 months in, it is still very early days for you and you are worrying about running when you are only just learning to walk.

You seem to be worried that your levels spike after meals, but this is totally normal. What may be causing you concern is that your levels spike higher than perhaps a Type 2 diabetic who is diet controlled is aiming for, but Type 1 diabetics can't really achieve that level of control because the insulins we use are not as fast acting as natural insulin. I was spiking up to 15 and above quite regularly in my first 6 months... most mornings in fact until I realised that I needed to inject my insulin a lot sooner before eating breakfast than the 20 mins that was suggested. Now 3.5 years down the line, I rarely go over 10 because I have learned how long my insulin needs to work before I eat and how much insulin I need for particular foods, but it does still happen. Today I over indulged and hit 15 but I brought it down again fairly quickly and considering what I ate, I accept that it was a treat and an occasional spike that high won't do me any real harm *and* I don't think I could have managed it much better. You have to find a balance between eating well and accepting that you can't have perfect BG levels.  

*What sort of levels are you spiking up to that are worrying you? *If you eat more normally (ie what you would like to eat)  and spike higher, then your nurse will help you to adjust your doses to cover that. If you starve yourself to keep your levels within an unrealistic target, then the nurse is unlikely to realize that  there is a problem. The first thing I was told when I was started on insulin was to eat normally. It threw me because I had eaten very high carb pre diagnosis and then very low carb when they initially thought I was Type 2. I didn't want to go back to eating high carb foods so I kept my carb intake low and learned how to manage it, but it sounds like you really want to go back to your old way of eating, so just "do it" and when your levels go high, the nurse will help to adjust your insulin and the timing to manage it. Your body managed all this before your beta cells got killed off, so you are just doing what your pancreas was doing before. I am sure you didn't worry about how much insulin your pancreas was producing then, but you are just replacing that now, so the amount isn't important, as long as it roughly balances what you eat and if it doesn't then you learn to adjust it until it mostly does. 

What is the point of living if you are miserable and you are starving yourself? Food is an important part of everyday life and enjoyment. You just need to learn to balance your insulin to what you want to eat, but it takes time and trial and error to do that, so start experimenting and learning. If you have a curry with 2 chupattis every day for a week, by the end of the week (or a fortnight) you will be learning how to reduce the spike and how much insulin you need for it, so start experimenting tomorrow and let us know how you get on and if you need help with particular problems, just shout up. Starving yourself teaches you nothing.


----------



## Rocco (Jul 4, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this.  I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even.  What prompted you to get tested.  Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.
> 
> ...


I am a type 1 diabetic & was diagnosed as needing insulin back in 1973.
Then I was a young, fit teenager although signs of diabetes commenced.
Diabetes type 1, I believe can take affect at any age.
Although in our later years, type 2 diabetes can come about due to age.
I would certainly speak to DUK advisers regarding your 'age in relating to the contraction of diabetes; of any kind'.


----------



## Daisycoo (Jul 4, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> It sounds like my very own story. I understand that the ratio needs to be looked at and adjusted. There is no other way round it. Going to e-mail the dietitian and DSN for more explanation and clearer advice. Thanking you meanwhile.


No worries at all. It’s all trial and error and essentially will be forever.  I’m currently the Jelly baby queen of the family haha. I’ve been pragmatic about it from the start, think you have to be. Very much a “do or die” situation. Very hard truth. It is only over the past 3 months or so that some things have become second nature for myself. 
It will come, just have to give it time. So get mad at it,  it’s ok to get angry etc at it if that’s how you feel. It amazing what our minds can do. Feel all the emotions but please please please remember that a high or low/ “terrible” blood glucose day doesn’t define you or your day. I know folk who have T1 since childhood and they still have moments and rotten days. 
 We are all learning to live with it, no matter how long a person has had the diagnosis. The carb:insulin ratios are all very personal to your own body. 
Everyday is quite literally a school day with diabetes. 
Treat the issue and carry on.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Your understanding of the situation is confused I believe because your diagnosis is still uncertain although I am pretty sure you are Type 1 by the sound of things.
> 
> Type 2 is partly about insulin resistance, so yes the body does need increasing amounts of insulin (either home produced or injected) to overcome that, but it does usually decrease again or at least stabilize once dietary measures are undertaken, be they weight loss or low carb measures. To give you some perspective Type 2 diabetics using insulin who have significant insulin resistance might need 80 or more units of basal insulin at a time plus 30+ units of bolus insulin each meal, so well over 100 units a day.
> Type 1 diabetics do not generally have insulin resistance. It is simply that their body is no longer able to produce enough insulin to survive. The medical profession start you off on low doses and gradually increase it to bring your levels down slowly and steadily but it is likely to be less than 20 units of basal and 4-5 units of bolus per meal. If they started you on what may be the correct dose straight away, you could well hypo a lot, so it is important to start low and gradually increase it until your insulin dose balances what you need to bring your levels down slowly, so yes there is a period of increasing doses over the first few months or even years, particularly during the honeymoon period when your own pancreas is still producing a bit of insulin.
> ...


You have given a very straightforward explanation of a complicated condition. I hope it will help.


----------



## Andrew110758 (Jul 4, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I am recently told to up Levemir to 14 units am and pm. I am overly concerned. Do you think your bg levels are well managed at 17 units. I inject insulin 5 times a day and it still has mind of its own. I feel as if my life has more or less finished. Hate to keep looking at numbers, units, carbs and time. There has got to be a better way to live one's life. Alas!


Be thankful your levemir is that low. I'm currently playing with mine as once again my system has decided to play up. I am on 22 units twice a day at the moment, I was using 26, with currently 2 units per 10 g CHO. Diabetes seem to be one of those things that lulls you into a rhythm, and then suddenly decides to change.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 4, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this. I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even. What prompted you to get tested. Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.



I was in the final year of my degree, aged 21

A few months of increasing thirst, and needing to get up in the night to wee. 

I’m another who put it down to stress to begin with, it was only when someone asked me if I’d lost weight that I twigged something was up. I’d lost a little over 20% of my body weight, and wasn’t carrying much spare to begin with!


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 4, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I was in the final year of my degree, aged 21
> 
> A few months of increasing thirst, and needing to get up in the night to wee.
> 
> I’m another who put it down to stress to begin with, it was only when someone asked me if I’d lost weight that I twigged something was up. I’d lost a little over 20% of my body weight, and wasn’t carrying much spare to begin with!


only 21, thats so young and right at a time when you were working hard to study.

Type one has more symptoms I think, like weight loss.  If anything I gained weight (type 2) the doctor said sometimes having diabetes can also result in weight gain, but then she told me alcohol raises blood sugar 

I had no sypmptoms whatsoever.  I wasnt thirrsty, wasnt going to the loo more frequently, no weight loss, no problems with my feet or eyesight.  I had an itchy rash but thought it was other things, so many other things.  I got what appeared to be an insect bite on my right buttock (all of the lumps and sores are on my right hand side oddly),,anyway I had a generalised itching all over my body and decided I had bed bugs (I spent lots of money on all sorts of things, and no improvement) as it was the start of lockdown in 2020, I spent ages googling the itchy lumps to work out what they were, and decided they may be scabies (which is actualy even more ridiculous as I was in lockdown, working from home, so where did they come from)  I used Peremithrine, Clove Oil, had bleach batchs, joined a forum, even considered having horse paste (Ivermicin)  Finally I saw my doctor who said it wasnt scabies or bed bugs and she referred me to a dermatologist. 

The dermotogist diagnosed nodular Prurigo (I still dont think its that as it says is on arms and legs and I have looked at the photos and its nothing like what I have).  I only have it on my right hand side, about 8 sores on my right shoulder and blade at the back, there is a burning almost internal pain, I also have about 5 on my right buttock, but none anywhere else.  They have thick scabs on top, which I have developed a compulsion to pick off, I hate the hard lumpy scabs, the scabs themselves are white not red, and look so ugly.  Anyway I had the blood test that the dermatologist arranged for me to have and it showed up that my glucose plasma was 19.3 and my cholesterol over 9, my liver enzyme tests were abnormal and I had a high inflammatory marker.  

The skin condition still persists and I am hoping it its connected to fatty liver or diabetes it will resolve itself with lifestyle changes.


----------



## Totalwar (Jul 4, 2022)

Around 40 I was diagnosed with type 2  diabetes.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Totalwar said:


> Around 40 I was diagnosed with type 2  diabetes.


Did you have any symptoms, or was it a routine test for something else where it was discovered?


----------



## Totalwar (Jul 4, 2022)

Read a poster in the GP about diabetes and noticed that I had some of the symptoms.So I told my GP he sent off blood test. My sugar levels were very high was told to go to hospital.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Totalwar said:


> Read a poster in the GP about diabetes and noticed that I had some of the symptoms.So I told my GP he sent off blood test. My sugar levels were very high was told to go to hospital.


Thats scary, so I am guessing you went in for one reason and then ended up in hospital with diabetes.  Do you remember how high your sugar levels were out of interest?


----------



## Totalwar (Jul 4, 2022)

Think it was over 40 by blood meter in A&E.I still have mayor problems with controlling my sugar levels my last HBAc1 was 97.


----------



## freesia (Jul 4, 2022)

I was 52 when i was diagnosed as T2. I lost weight and ate low carb but then i had a severe ear infection which caused seizures and landed me in hospital for two weeks.  My levels continued to rise over the next few months. The GP tried different meds but then i started losing weight without trying. Altogether i lost 5 stone. GP referred me to DSN who tested and said i was T1 not T2 and started me on insulin in 2018. I've now been referred back to GP care as my HbA1c came right down and i'm managing on MDI on my own without too many issues.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 4, 2022)

Totalwar said:


> Think it was over 40 by blood meter in A&E.I still have mayor problems with controlling my sugar levels my last HBAc1 was 97.


I am not really sure about the numbers as very new to this I noticed that on my reading of 19.4 my dermatologist had written that he had contacted 111 due to the level in a patient with undiagnosed diabetes.  That scared me a little for 2 reasons (I work for 111 but not a call taker, and hadnt heard anything from them) and also why 111 and not my GP.  How did they get it down in the hospital, you must have had such a shock, bless you x


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 4, 2022)

freesia said:


> I was 52 when i was diagnosed as T2. I lost weight and ate low carb but then i had a severe ear infection which caused seizures and landed me in hospital for two weeks.  My levels continued to rise over the next few months. The GP tried different meds but then i started losing weight without trying. Altogether i lost 5 stone. GP referred me to DSN who tested and said i was T1 not T2 and started me on insulin in 2018. I've now been referred back to GP care as my HbA1c came right down and i'm managing on MDI on my own without too many issues.


the types are confusing arent they?   Was the ear infection related to having diabetes or was it just the way your body dealt with it?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 4, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> the types are confusing arent they?   Was the ear infection related to having diabetes or was it just the way your body dealt with it?


If you look at the information in the Learning Zone the different Types are explained. But there does seem to be a number of triggers some of which are not always considered.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Your understanding of the situation is confused I believe because your diagnosis is still uncertain although I am pretty sure you are Type 1 by the sound of things.
> 
> Type 2 is partly about insulin resistance, so yes the body does need increasing amounts of insulin (either home produced or injected) to overcome that, but it does usually decrease again or at least stabilize once dietary measures are undertaken, be they weight loss or low carb measures. To give you some perspective Type 2 diabetics using insulin who have significant insulin resistance might need 80 or more units of basal insulin at a time plus 30+ units of bolus insulin each meal, so well over 100 units a day.
> Type 1 diabetics do not generally have insulin resistance. It is simply that their body is no longer able to produce enough insulin to survive. The medical profession start you off on low doses and gradually increase it to bring your levels down slowly and steadily but it is likely to be less than 20 units of basal and 4-5 units of bolus per meal. If they started you on what may be the correct dose straight away, you could well hypo a lot, so it is important to start low and gradually increase it until your insulin dose balances what you need to bring your levels down slowly, so yes there is a period of increasing doses over the first few months or even years, particularly during the honeymoon period when your own pancreas is still producing a bit of insulin.
> ...


I, full heartedly, appreciate your explanation. No one else could ve made it simpler, even if they tried.
Everyone might feel that I am over reacting; trust me I have every right to panic. I woke up to comparatively low levels. The Libre2 showed that I was in a hypo (under 3) for 4 hours in my sleep. Too much insulin? 
My BG readings regularly spike at 12 o'clock am and pm. Coincidence?
I am too scared to eat normally cos of the aftermath. Eating what and how much I want for a week is going to literally finish me off. I know I need to in order to establish the insulin intake.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 5, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I, full heartedly, appreciate your explanation. No one else could ve made it simpler, even if they tried.
> Everyone might feel that I am over reacting; trust me I have every right to panic. I woke up to comparatively low levels. The Libre2 showed that I was in a hypo (under 3) for 4 hours in my sleep. Too much insulin?
> My BG readings regularly spike at 12 o'clock am and pm. Coincidence?
> I am too scared to eat normally cos of the aftermath. Eating what and how much I want for a week is going to literally finish me off. I know I need to in order to establish the insulin intake.


Did Libre 2 alarm not go off and wake you up? Are you aware that sleeping on the arm with the sensor on it can cause what is called a "compression low" which is not a real low? If you didn't wake up then that would be my guess. Can you post a photo of your Libre graph and perhaps we will be able to assess if it was a compression low or a genuine hypo. How did you feel when you woke up and what was your bedtime and waking readings. Sorry for all the questions but important to figure it out because, it may be that your basal insulin dose was too high and needs reducing or just that you slept on your sensor.


----------



## freesia (Jul 5, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> the types are confusing arent they?   Was the ear infection related to having diabetes or was it just the way your body dealt with it?


Completely unrelated, i was told it was unusual for a adult to get one, let alone one that bad it caused seizures. DSN told me i was more likely to have been T1 initially and my pancreas was probably just pumping out the last of the insulin


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 5, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Did Libre 2 alarm not go off and wake you up? Are you aware that sleeping on the arm with the sensor on it can cause what is called a "compression low" which is not a real low? If you didn't wake up then that would be my guess. Can you post a photo of your Libre graph and perhaps we will be able to assess if it was a compression low or a genuine hypo. How did you feel when you woke up and what was your bedtime and waking readings. Sorry for all the questions but important to figure it out because, it may be that your basal insulin dose was too high and needs reducing or just that you slept on your sensor.


I shall. Thanks Barbara. I met the same fortune this morning too. Between 6am to 9am the graph showed red. The alarm did not alert on both mornings. My bed time reading was 12.5 and 4.1 at 6:00am. The surprises never cease for me.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 5, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Did Libre 2 alarm not go off and wake you up? Are you aware that sleeping on the arm with the sensor on it can cause what is called a "compression low" which is not a real low? If you didn't wake up then that would be my guess. Can you post a photo of your Libre graph and perhaps we will be able to assess if it was a compression low or a genuine hypo. How did you feel when you woke up and what was your bedtime and waking readings. Sorry for all the questions but important to figure it out because, it may be that your basal insulin dose was too high and needs reducing or just that you slept on your sensor.


Another mind boggling thing is my 12am and 12pm syndrome. The BG levels simply shoot up, no matter what I have eaten and at what time.


----------



## helli (Jul 5, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Another mind boggling thing is my 12am and 12pm syndrome. The BG levels simply shoot up, no matter what I have eaten and at what time.


Are you checking the Libre with finger pricks when you see these "syndromes"?
There have been many threads about the limitations of Libre and, if you do not understand these you are likely to get very confused. 
- @rebrascora has mentioned compression lows which typically happen at night when you apply pressure to the sensor whilst sleeping.
- there is also the "bedding in period" which means that the sensors may report almost random readings until our body has become familiar with the alien object in our arm. Some of us apply the sensor a day or two before activating it to overcome this problem
- sensors are calibrated to be most accurate at "normal" numbers (between about 4 and 9). Outside this range, they may over report. For this reason, it is recommended to check Libre readings against a finger prick before making any correction
- some of us find the sensors over report when they get hot. I ignore what it says during my shower.
- CGM monitor interstitial fluid which is converted to blood sugars using an algorithm. Typically, interstitial fluid is about 15 minutes behind finger prick testing. The algorithm attempts to predict the 15 minutes by extrapolating the current trend. This works most of the time but not when the trend changes direction such as when correcting a hypo or exercising or when just eaten. This is why hypos appear to take longer to recover from and recovery should be checked with a finger prick.

I also recommend taking a note of what you are doing (or have done recently) when you see these syndromes and start looking for common patterns. It may be what you have eaten or exercise you have done (including gardening, house work, walking to the shops, ...) or stress that you have felt, or some medication you have taken for another condition or ...


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 5, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I shall. Thanks Barbara. I met the same fortune this morning too. Between 6am to 9am the graph showed red. The alarm did not alert on both mornings. My bed time reading was 12.5 and 4.1 at 6:00am. The surprises never cease for me.


Do the alarms work at other times of the day and what levels do you have your high and low alarms set at?
Was it a slow steady decline down to 4.1 throughout the night or was it a sudden drop? A slow steady decline would suggest that your basal insulin is too high. A sudden drop would indicate that you lay on your sensor and got a compression low, especially if it pinged back up again when you got up. That said, your liver will pump out glucose in the morning to give you energy for the day ahead and that can push your levels up quite considerably in the morning , sometimes before you wake up or as a result of getting up out of bed. There are different strategies you can try to deal with that morning rise, but at the moment, just accept that it happens and you will gradually learn how to manage it.


----------



## Fatterthantheshadow (Jul 5, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> How many carbs should I be looking for in a meal?  and if I eat it but dont have the rice would that be OK?


Find your worst foods for sending you high, if you really love that food don't cut it completely, just have a tiny portion. Wheat is mine, I stick to half a slice of bread. Rice and potatoes too but not such a sharp up and straight down spike


----------



## shafiulbashar (Jul 6, 2022)

This is another popular question. As with any disease, type 1 diabetes isn't actually 'diseased' in the body until it manifests as symptoms. It's therefore difficult to give a direct answer on the age most people are diagnosed. However, the age at which people are first diagnosed with type 1 diabetes is likely to be between 5 and 15 years old.

This is partly due to a lack of awareness amongst children about the disease. Some may also develop type 2 diabetes without being aware as symptoms of type 1 diabetes become more apparent over time. For example, a child may develop excessive thirst early on in their diagnosis and not realize it's because their blood glucose is too low.

As with any condition, it's important to have regular health checks as you get older to detect signs of diabetes earlier. This can help you take steps to manage your condition and prevent any complications from developing further down the line.'


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 6, 2022)

shafiulbashar said:


> This is another popular question. As with any disease, type 1 diabetes isn't actually 'diseased' in the body until it manifests as symptoms. It's therefore difficult to give a direct answer on the age most people are diagnosed. However, the age at which people are first diagnosed with type 1 diabetes is likely to be between 5 and 15 years old.
> 
> This is partly due to a lack of awareness amongst children about the disease. Some may also develop type 2 diabetes without being aware as symptoms of type 1 diabetes become more apparent over time. For example, a child may develop excessive thirst early on in their diagnosis and not realize it's because their blood glucose is too low.
> 
> As with any condition, it's important to have regular health checks as you get older to detect signs of diabetes earlier. This can help you take steps to manage your condition and prevent any complications from developing further down the line.'


Think you need to check your facts, multiple things wrong in this post. I note you're posting on several threads in a factual style of writing, however appear new to diabetes with some simple misunderstandings. If you'd like to learn about diabetes, ask questions on your introduction thread.


----------



## helli (Jul 6, 2022)

shafiulbashar said:


> However, the age at which people are first diagnosed with type 1 diabetes is likely to be between 5 and 15 years old.


I believe the median age for type 1 diagnosis is 30.
Type 1 is not a childhood condition. More than half the people with Type 1'are diagnosed over the age of 20.
And given something like 30% of adults diagnosed with type 2 are misdiagnosed, it wouldn't surprise me if the typical age for Type 1 diagnosis is older.


----------



## Robin (Jul 6, 2022)

shafiulbashar said:


> For example, a child may develop excessive thirst early on in their diagnosis and not realize it's because their blood glucose is too low


Excessive thirst in someone who is developing diabetes is normally associated with blood glucose that is too HIGH, not too low.


----------



## Dawniebabe (Jul 6, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this.  I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even.  What prompted you to get tested.  Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.
> 
> ...


I’m 56.   Spoke to my diabetic nurse this morning.   Very nice.  Encouraging too.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 6, 2022)

Dawniebabe said:


> I’m 56.   Spoke to my diabetic nurse this morning.   Very nice.  Encouraging too.


Thats good.  I dont have my first appointment until 11th August as she is away for 3 weeks and I am away for my sons wedding.  I am making changes but have loads of questions, today I calculated my food, I am under with carbs, and under with fat but 55g sugar and I think you are only meant to have 25g a day with diabetes, I made a mistake I ate a pear for dessert and that is 10 grams just for one!  looks like I may have to stop eating fruit as so much hidden sugar.


----------



## travellor (Jul 6, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thats good.  I dont have my first appointment until 11th August as she is away for 3 weeks and I am away for my sons wedding.  I am making changes but have loads of questions, today I calculated my food, I am under with carbs, and under with fat but 55g sugar and I think you are only meant to have 25g a day with diabetes, I made a mistake I ate a pear for dessert and that is 10 grams just for one!  looks like I may have to stop eating fruit as so much hidden sugar.



Unfortunately things like pears are quite bad.
It is a sugary fruit and very soft, so very easily and quickly digestible.
So while 10g (two teaspoons of sugar) isn't a vast amount, it will give a rapid hit.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 6, 2022)

travellor said:


> Unfortunately things like pears are quite bad.
> It is a sugary fruit and very soft, so very easily and quickly digestible.
> So while 10g (two teaspoons of sugar) isn't a vast amount, it will give a rapid hit.


Yes, I thought that too when I looked it up online for my diet/meal planner app (did that the wrong way around didnt I)  This is what I ate today


CarbsfibreSugarSat FatcalBREAKFASTPorridge made with semi skimmed milk36​3.7​8.5​3.4​258​Strawberrys - 67.7​2​4.9​0.3​32​Benecol drink to lower cholesterol2.9​0​2.7​0.1​32​LUNCHsatay chickpea curry and endame beans58.9​11.8​15.8​4.1​515​DINNER1/4 Pack of Rainbow salad (basically pretty leaves)0​2.6​0​20​beetroot6.3​6.3​0.1​43​turkey5.5​4.2​0.4​115​SNACKSpear15​3.1​10​0​57​cashew nuts9​1​3​157​TOTALS141.3​21.6​55​11.4​1229​Maximum allowed225​25​30​1200​83.7​30 over!18.6​9 over


​​​​


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 6, 2022)

The one thing I dont want to change in my diet is the porridge, it was recommended to lower my cholesterol, I add only 6 berries to it and no sugar, I drink a litre of water with each meal too


----------



## travellor (Jul 6, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> The one thing I dont want to change in my diet is the porridge, it was recommended to lower my cholesterol, I add only 6 berries to it and no sugar, I drink a litre of water with each meal too



Yes, it is good for that.
You'll no doubt get told it's not low carb, and you'll lose weight faster and have better cholesterol levels by cutting carbs though.
But, if you do choose a diet that suits you, (which you should), you need to stick to it for at least eight weeks before your bloods will settle down to the new regime.
Until then they can be all over the show.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 6, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> The one thing I dont want to change in my diet is the porridge, it was recommended to lower my cholesterol, I add only 6 berries to it and no sugar, I drink a litre of water with each meal too


You could try ALDI or Arla high protein yoghurts or  Kvarg deserts which are low carb, low fat but high protein with some berries for a change.


----------



## travellor (Jul 6, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> The one thing I dont want to change in my diet is the porridge, it was recommended to lower my cholesterol, I add only 6 berries to it and no sugar, I drink a litre of water with each meal too



As I just said, it doesn't stop, but you do learn to skip over it.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 7, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> The one thing I dont want to change in my diet is the porridge, it was recommended to lower my cholesterol, I add only 6 berries to it and no sugar, I drink a litre of water with each meal too


The main reason why porridge is good for reducing LDL cholesterol is fibre. 

The most useful dietary moves for improving LDL levels are: reduce saturated fats, increase polyunsaturated fats (and monounsaturated, but less powerful effect), increase fibre, reduce refined carbs.

There is no cholesterol value in reducing unrefined carbs (fruit, whole grains etc); only low carb zealots claim that there is, jncorrectly.

If you are concerned by post-prandial BG increases from porridge you might think about seeds instead - chia, flax etc. They have a different nutrition profile - more unsaturated fat, more protein, more minerals, more fibre, different vitamins, low carb.  

FWIW, I replaced grains with seeds when I was getting my BG under control & it worked really well for that & for adding to the chol-improving effects of statins.

Now that my BG is sorted I once again eat more wholegrains but also continue with the seeds. It's good to have variety and unrefined carbs are very healthy, again despite low carb zealot claims. They don't make you fat, they generally improve chol levels.

Finally - listen to whatever yr doc has to say about statins, not to unqualified people posting woo on message boards. They are safe & generally much more effective than any dietary changes. Particularly if you do have FH, they & maybe other meds may really help a lot.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 7, 2022)

I was 52


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 7, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> The main reason why porridge is good for reducing LDL cholesterol is fibre.
> 
> The most useful dietary moves for improving LDL levels are: reduce saturated fats, increase polyunsaturated fats (and monounsaturated, but less powerful effect), increase fibre, reduce refined carbs.
> 
> ...


I take beta blockers which lower the LDL. worth noting. other meds do the same.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 7, 2022)

travellor said:


> As I just said, it doesn't stop, but you do learn to skip over it.


How about, oat bran not porridge, with greek yoghurt? every other day?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 7, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> I take beta blockers which lower the LDL.


Haven't heard that one before.


----------



## travellor (Jul 7, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> The one thing I dont want to change in my diet is the porridge............





Mrs Mimoo said:


> How about, oat bran not porridge, with greek yoghurt? every other day?



Erm..... ?


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 7, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Haven't heard that one before.











						The effects of beta-adrenergic blocking agents on blood lipid levels - PubMed
					

This review examines the effects of beta-adrenergic blocking agents on blood lipids. These agents have been effective in the treatment of angina and hypertension and in the reduction of recurrence of ischemic cardiac disease, such as myocardial infarction. Many beta blockers, however, have an...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




i got it the wrong way round it decrease the good HDL


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 7, 2022)

travellor said:


> Erm..... ?


yeah i know but porridge: mega carbs. Perhaps oat bran is ok sometimes to reduce the carb? I'll get my coat


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jul 7, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> The main reason why porridge is good for reducing LDL cholesterol is fibre.
> 
> The most useful dietary moves for improving LDL levels are: reduce saturated fats, increase polyunsaturated fats (and monounsaturated, but less powerful effect), increase fibre, reduce refined carbs.
> 
> ...


I replaced porridge with greek yogurt with oat bran and chia seeds.


----------



## travellor (Jul 7, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> yeah i know but porridge: mega carbs. Perhaps oat bran is ok sometimes to reduce the carb? I'll get my coat



So long as it's zero  or very low fat you'll be ok, but eating high saturated fat yoghurt won't be doing your cholesterol any good.
Won't it taste like grit as well?

I found focusing solely on carbs, and ignoring everything else was completely unhealthy, I decided to find a way to address all my health issues, and Reversed my diabetes, rather than focus on diet  control for life.

(And no, it's not mega carbs, despite some incorrectly claiming that.
It's well within a low carb diet.
You can have three and a half bowls a day and still be under 130g of carbs)


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 7, 2022)

travellor said:


> So long as it's zero  or very low fat you'll be ok, but eating high saturated fat yoghurt won't be doing your cholesterol any good.
> Won't it taste like grit as well?
> 
> I found focusing solely on carbs, and ignoring everything else was completely unhealthy, I decided to find a way to address all my health issues, and Reversed my diabetes, rather than focus on diet  control for life.
> ...


I know this response wasnt to me but to the other @Mrs Mimoo  but I wanted to explain why I want to keep having my porridge, I am losing weight on what I am eating and its so much better and healthier than 10 days ago what I was having for breakfast,   Having porridge instead of lots of thickly buttered toast and jam is much better for me  When I speak to the diabetes nurse I will raise this with her, but the doctor reassured me that type 2 diabetes, eating a healthy balanced diet, cutting down on sugar and fat and a lower calorie diet is the way forward.  She advised no food is banned but its moderation,  My sons fiance said I was being too drastic in one go, giving up smoking, adding exercise and going from 4000 + cals a day to 1200 or less was almost too much and she worried I wouldnt stick to it, so my porridge is my equivalent of a chocolate or glass of wine, its the thing that gives me something to keep going and wake up for in the morning.  If I find my weight loss halts or my sugar levels rise etc I will rethink.  I do understand what you are all saying on this though and appreciate everyone has a different way of achieving there goals.


----------



## travellor (Jul 7, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I know this response wasnt to me but to the other @Mrs Mimoo  but I wanted to explain why I want to keep having my porridge, I am losing weight on what I am eating and its so much better and healthier than 10 days ago what I was having for breakfast,   Having porridge instead of lots of thickly buttered toast and jam is much better for me  When I speak to the diabetes nurse I will raise this with her, but the doctor reassured me that type 2 diabetes, eating a healthy balanced diet, cutting down on sugar and fat and a lower calorie diet is the way forward.  She advised no food is banned but its moderation,  My sons fiance said I was being too drastic in one go, giving up smoking, adding exercise and going from 4000 + cals a day to 1200 or less was almost too much and she worried I wouldnt stick to it, so my porridge is my equivalent of a chocolate or glass of wine, its the thing that gives me something to keep going and wake up for in the morning.  If I find my weight loss halts or my sugar levels rise etc I will rethink.  I do understand what you are all saying on this though and appreciate everyone has a different way of achieving there goals.



I agree with you entirely.
It's exactly what I did.
With the support of the NHS, I cut fat out, and did a low calorie diet, followed by a 800 calorie 8 week shake based diet to reverse my diabetes and lower my cholesterol.
I lost around 5 stones.
I still eat a very reduced fat Mediterranean diet, I don't count calories anymore, I just watch the scales and the mirror.
I also do a lot more exercise.
I got bombarded at times on how fat was good, fat reduced cholesterol, how I didn't need to exercise, how I shouldn't count calories, just reduce carbs and not worry about anything else but BG.

I decided diet control for life wasn't for me, so I ignored all that, and kept doing what actually suited my lifestyle.

You've made a great start, it sounds like you have found what suits you, stick with it.

(Oh, and  I still eat porridge)


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 9, 2022)

travellor said:


> I agree with you entirely.
> It's exactly what I did.
> With the support of the NHS, I cut fat out, and did a low calorie diet, followed by a 800 calorie 8 week shake based diet to reverse my diabetes and lower my cholesterol.
> I lost around 5 stones.
> ...


Thank you for the lovely response x

I have been reading up on porridge and in this article it says porridge may be better than statins for lowering cholesterol 









						The truth about porridge? It's better for you than STATINS
					

Eating a simple bowl of porridge every day could transform the health of the nation, in one single step, say nutrition experts. But beware instant snacks packed with sugar...




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 9, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thank you for the lovely response x
> 
> I have been reading up on porridge and in this article it says porridge may be better than statins for lowering cholesterol
> 
> ...


When you look at the picture of the bowl of porridge it looks huge, so is that the portion they are meaning if so it looks like it would be quite a lot of carbs. However the instructions for making the porridge used 100g oats for 4 portions. The Carbs and Cals info shows a bowl of made porridge 365g looking much like the one in the article as 30g carb if made with water but 54g if made with semi skimmed milk. But a small bowl about 3 desert spoons would be not too bad carb wise but then would that be enough to be effective.
It is a pity they do not say what quantity the bowl is to be effective.
It probably also depends on what what cholesterol level you are trying to reduce as to how well it works.


----------



## Felinia (Jul 9, 2022)

I think what works for you is what is important.  If your blood glucose is reducing, your weight is coming down, and you are overall healthier that's what matters.  I still have certain foods, but within my daily carb total, and I'm happier for it.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 9, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thank you for the lovely response x
> 
> I have been reading up on porridge and in this article it says porridge may be better than statins for lowering cholesterol
> 
> ...


not disagreeing with you about porridge but I'd advise you not get your heath information of daily mail(or any other tabloids for that matter)


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 9, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> When you look at the picture of the bowl of porridge it looks huge, so is that the portion they are meaning if so it looks like it would be quite a lot of carbs. However the instructions for making the porridge used 100g oats for 4 portions. The Carbs and Cals info shows a bowl of made porridge 365g looking much like the one in the article as 30g carb if made with water but 54g if made with semi skimmed milk. But a small bowl about 3 desert spoons would be not too bad carb wise but then would that be enough to be effective.
> It is a pity they do not say what quantity the bowl is to be effective.
> It probably also depends on what what cholesterol level you are trying to reduce as to how well it works.


Your thoughts on full portion of weetabix?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 9, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Your thoughts on full portion of weetabix?


Too many carbs for me at 30g carbs (I assume 2 is a portion) but then I am Type 2 dietary managed so have 70g carbs per day so the only 'cereals' I have are a mixture of a low sugar granola and Keto Hana granola which works out at about 30g carb per 100g but still only have 15g on full fat Greek yoghurt and berries . I'm afraid I find something like weetabix unappetising.


----------



## Annemarie (Jul 9, 2022)

When I was 27 and pregnant diabetes was picked up but blamed on the pregnancy. I had almost monthly issues and medical support but only after I collapsed, nearly 40 years later, with a blood sugar level of 168 was I diagnosed. A young Dr at the hospital asked if I would be his study patient, he was able to check my medical history right back to my teens. He concluded that I had probably been diabetic for most of my life.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 9, 2022)

Annemarie said:


> When I was 27 and pregnant diabetes was picked up but blamed on the pregnancy. I had almost monthly issues and medical support but only after I collapsed, nearly 40 years later, with a blood sugar level of 168 was I diagnosed. A young Dr at the hospital asked if I would be his study patient, he was able to check my medical history right back to my teens. He concluded that I had probably been diabetic for most of my life.


OMG 168 I think that must be a record on here.
What a good Doctor to sort you out and you are still here to prove it.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 9, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Too many carbs for me at 30g carbs (I assume 2 is a portion) but then I am Type 2 dietary managed so have 70g carbs per day so the only 'cereals' I have are a mixture of a low sugar granola and Keto Hana granola which works out at about 30g carb per 100g but still only have 15g on full fat Greek yoghurt and berries . I'm afraid I find something like weetabix unappetising.


I am treated like Type1, insulin dependent from the moment go. Still awaiting results and confirmation.  I could not dream of eating weetabix before diagnosis, but now I can live on it. Keto Hana granola is something I'd like to try.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 9, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I am treated like Type1, insulin dependent from the moment go. Still awaiting results and confirmation.  I could not dream of eating weetabix before diagnosis, but now I can live on it. Keto Hana granola is something I'd like to try.


Are you adjusting doses yet
?


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 9, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I am treated like Type1, insulin dependent from the moment go. Still awaiting results and confirmation.  I could not dream of eating weetabix before diagnosis, but now I can live on it. Keto Hana granola is something I'd like to try.


The Keto Hana granola is only 9g carb per 100g but is very expensive which is why I mix it 50/50 with Lizi's low sugar granola which is 45g carb per 100g, so when mixed together is about 27g per 100g.


----------



## Dawniebabe (Jul 9, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Thats good.  I dont have my first appointment until 11th August as she is away for 3 weeks and I am away for my sons wedding.  I am making changes but have loads of questions, today I calculated my food, I am under with carbs, and under with fat but 55g sugar and I think you are only meant to have 25g a day with diabetes, I made a mistake I ate a pear for dessert and that is 10 grams just for one!  looks like I may have to stop eating fruit as so much hidden sugar.


I’ve ordered a spiralizer so I can have pasta sauce.  Instead of pasta.   
Dr calling me tomorrow.  Going on statins.  
Started my diabetic meds yesterday.   
I have never smoked.  Do you vape.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 10, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Are you adjusting doses yet
> ?


Only if I have to.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 10, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Only if I have to.


Sorry I don't quite understand your reply. I probably phased the question wrong I meant are you still on set doses or have you moved on to carb counting and adjusting insulin to match the carbs.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 10, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Sorry I don't quite understand your reply. I probably phased the question wrong I meant are you still on set doses or have you moved on to carb counting and adjusting insulin to match the carbs.


I ve moved on to carb counting and finished with it too. My insulin got changed to Levemir (6 twice a day to14 now). NovoRapid fluctuates between 4 - 6. Not that it is working for me. Remarkable ups and downs hence constantly aware and little concerned. Hope this answers your question. X


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 10, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I ve moved on to carb counting and finished with it too. My insulin got changed to Levemir (6 twice a day to14 now). NovoRapid fluctuates between 4 - 6. Not that it is working for me. Remarkable ups and downs hence constantly aware and little concerned. Hope this answers your question. X


When you say not working what do you mean?
Have you been given a carb to insulin ratio to follow so you can adjust your dose for the carbs you are going to have?
You may need to be thinking about the timing of injecting your NovoRapid, pre bolusing for example.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 10, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> I ve moved on to carb counting and finished with it too. My insulin got changed to Levemir (6 twice a day to14 now). NovoRapid fluctuates between 4 - 6. Not that it is working for me. Remarkable ups and downs hence constantly aware and little concerned. Hope this answers your question. X


What do you mean finished with it?


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 10, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> When you say not working what do you mean?
> Have you been given a carb to insulin ratio to follow so you can adjust your dose for the carbs you are going to have?
> You may need to be thinking about the timing of injecting your NovoRapid, pre bolusing for example.


Not working for me meaning I am having huge spikes and valleys. 7: 10 for breakfast. 1:10 for lunch and dinner. Wait for 15 mins exactly after injecting and before eating.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 10, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> What do you mean finished with it?


By finished here I meant that I do not have to keep a diary. Sorry for causing confusion. Unintentionally of course.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 10, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Not working for me meaning I am having huge spikes and valleys. 7: 10 for breakfast. 1:10 for lunch and dinner. Wait for 15 mins exactly after injecting and before eating.


For many of us, 15 mins isn't long enough prebolus time. For instance I need 45mins prebolus at breakfast time and that is with Fiasp in order to prevent my levels spiking up to mid teens. With NovoRapid, it was nearer 75 mins each morning..... which was why I swapped. I need 15-20 mins at lunch or evening meal unless my levels are higher than 8 when I do my prebolus scan and if my levels are above 10, I can sometimes wait over an hour for them to come down before I eat in order to prevent spikes. I have a general rule that I don't eat if my levels are above 8, but ideally below 7, otherwise they will just go high and stay high and I will need corrections later. With Libre I can watch my levels and see when they have come down. This was not really possible with finger pricking so Libre really changes things in preventing spikes by watching for the insulin kicking in and dropping my levels and that is when I eat.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 10, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Not working for me meaning I am having huge spikes and valleys. 7: 10 for breakfast. 1:10 for lunch and dinner. Wait for 15 mins exactly after injecting and before eating.


Do they come back down to where you were before eating. If they do then raditos are working.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 11, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> For many of us, 15 mins isn't long enough prebolus time. For instance I need 45mins prebolus at breakfast time and that is with Fiasp in order to prevent my levels spiking up to mid teens. With NovoRapid, it was nearer 75 mins each morning..... which was why I swapped. I need 15-20 mins at lunch or evening meal unless my levels are higher than 8 when I do my prebolus scan and if my levels are above 10, I can sometimes wait over an hour for them to come down before I eat in order to prevent spikes. I have a general rule that I don't eat if my levels are above 8, but ideally below 7, otherwise they will just go high and stay high and I will need corrections later. With Libre I can watch my levels and see when they have come down. This was not really possible with finger pricking so Libre really changes things in preventing spikes by watching for the insulin kicking in and dropping my levels and that is when I eat.


How did you manage to work this out? I was told 15 mins and I ve stuck to that.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 11, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Do they come back down to where you were before eating. If they do then raditos are working.


Yes they do but after giving me enough grief.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 11, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> How did you manage to work this out? I was told 15 mins and I ve stuck to that.


By gradually extending the prebolus timing by 5 mins each day until I stopped spiking but didn't hypo. I got the advice from people on this forum. My consultant was horrified when I told him, especially about the 75 mins at breakfast time but he couldn't argue with my records. I don't actually time it these days, I just scan regularly and I now know when I see my levels starting to drop and get to about 5-6 that I need to eat. I have a fast digestive system but slow response to insulin, particularly on a morning, so the 45 mins is quite extreme but 15 mins would not be enough for many people, so it is worth carefully experimenting with that prebolus time. 
Now that we have Libre and we can watch and see when the insulin starts kicking in and bringing our numbers down, it is much easier to sort this problem of mistiming. When we were mostly just finger pricking, we would often not even know that we were spiking high and then crashing back down, because we didn't test, so we just blindly followed that 15 (or 20min) prebolus time and were no wiser. Now with Libre we can see the spikes and take steps to reduce them. 

If you start in range and are back in range by the next meal, then it is this timing which is the problem. If you start in range before a meal and spike but don't come down by the next meal then it is likely insufficient insulin and your ratio is wrong (or your carb count was wrong) but may also be timing. If you start in range and then drop into a hypo before the next meal then it is likely too much insulin. If you hypo during the meal or shortly afterwards, you probably waited too long between injecting insulin and eating. It takes some careful experimenting to find the right timing for your body with the insulin you use and the food you eat. The timing can also vary according to the level you start on. Using Fiasp, if my prebolus reading is in the 4s I will likely need much less time for the insulin to work than if my levels are above 8 and if they are above 10, I might be waiting well over an hour.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 11, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Yes they do but after giving me enough grief.


Ok if they come back down then your radtios are okay.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 11, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> By gradually extending the prebolus timing by 5 mins each day until I stopped spiking but didn't hypo. I got the advice from people on this forum. My consultant was horrified when I told him, especially about the 75 mins at breakfast time but he couldn't argue with my records. I don't actually time it these days, I just scan regularly and I now know when I see my levels starting to drop and get to about 5-6 that I need to eat. I have a fast digestive system but slow response to insulin, particularly on a morning, so the 45 mins is quite extreme but 15 mins would not be enough for many people, so it is worth carefully experimenting with that prebolus time.
> Now that we have Libre and we can watch and see when the insulin starts kicking in and bringing our numbers down, it is much easier to sort this problem of mistiming. When we were mostly just finger pricking, we would often not even know that we were spiking high and then crashing back down, because we didn't test, so we just blindly followed that 15 (or 20min) prebolus time and were no wiser. Now with Libre we can see the spikes and take steps to reduce them.
> 
> If you start in range and are back in range by the next meal, then it is this timing which is the problem. If you start in range before a meal and spike but don't come down by the next meal then it is likely insufficient insulin and your ratio is wrong (or your carb count was wrong) but may also be timing. If you start in range and then drop into a hypo before the next meal then it is likely too much insulin. If you hypo during the meal or shortly afterwards, you probably waited too long between injecting insulin and eating. It takes some careful experimenting to find the right timing for your body with the insulin you use and the food you eat. The timing can also vary according to the level you start on. Using Fiasp, if my prebolus reading is in the 4s I will likely need much less time for the insulin to work than if my levels are above 8 and if they are above 10, I might be waiting well over an hour.


Dear Barbara, thank you for explaining things in great detail. First time I read it, it sounded like rocket science. In equally plain English I am going to ask you few questions which surfaced immediately. My BG levels mostly stay up. Once or twice a week I go in a hypo. e.g. yesterday, I went in red 3.8 on libre2. Gluco Meter read 4.9. Good job I did not hit the 6 Dextrose Tabs in one go. I was feeling kind of hollow, hungry and shaky. I was going to a party. To be on the safe side, I ate a digestive. I ate sensibly. Drank water. Small portions of food. No dessert. But my BG levels ranged from 
14.7 at 9:15pm 
21.7 at 2:00am
18.4 at 3:00am. 
18.2 at  4:15am
17.8 at 7:00am
17.1 at 1:00pm
the trend finally changed. Maybe cos I was rushing around to get organised for the train journey.
8.4 at 4:00pm
The old sensor had expired. New one was already applied, waited for it to activate.
10.2 around 6:45pm.

As you can tell that I did not see any other colour bar orange for almost 19 hours. If any one on this fab forum can make little sense and convince me? That would be absolutely lovely. 

The other DSN returned my call last week and mentioned the dreaded word hormones. Can also affect the BG readings I was told. Great as my life is not complicated enough as it is.

Just for my general knowledge, how long does it take to learn these does and don'ts?

My next question is to all the kind and patient people who are not as new as myself - 

Is there any other ways to trick this ailment such as food pairing? Has anyone mastered this art? Practiced it? Everyone's thoughts are more than welcome. 

Thank you.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 11, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Ok if they come back down then your radtios are okay.


My range has been set between 4 and 14 as opposed to between 4 and 10. Time in range is 56%.  Firstly there is a big difference between the factual range and an average. To me it appears as if I have been let loose with an untrue picture and false expectations to begin with. To make matters worse, I ve seen much higher readings frequently in last 3 months. This does not give me any confidence in myself in regards to how I am  tackling things. I am always hungry. Mostly high numbers. Either my ratios are wrong or the amount of insulin. If I seldom brave it, take 1 unit extra, I slip in a hypo. There is no respite in my case specially. I don't seem to be doing anything right for doing wrongs otherwise readings would ve improved or shown some positive signs by now.
That's .ine .oan over. Reached Euston, London. I shall try to put diabetes on the back of my mind and enjoy the wedding. More later. Be safe! Stay well!


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 11, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Dear Barbara, thank you for explaining things in great detail. First time I read it, it sounded like rocket science. In equally plain English I am going to ask you few questions which surfaced immediately. My BG levels mostly stay up. Once or twice a week I go in a hypo. e.g. yesterday, I went in red 3.8 on libre2. Gluco Meter read 4.9. Good job I did not hit the 6 Dextrose Tabs in one go. I was feeling kind of hollow, hungry and shaky. I was going to a party. To be on the safe side, I ate a digestive. I ate sensibly. Drank water. Small portions of food. No dessert. But my BG levels ranged from
> 14.7 at 9:15pm
> 21.7 at 2:00am
> 18.4 at 3:00am.
> ...


There is no mention there of food and drink ie the amount of carbs or insulin other than that you ate sensibly and small portions but when you injected your bolus and how much is relevant for understanding the numbers and of course how much you ate and when you started eating. 
If it was a buffet, they are notoriously difficult to bolus for and I usually end up needing some up front plus 2 or 3 corrections afterwards to bring levels back down. I treat those as special occasions and don't have any set rules for them other than keeping a close eye on my Libre and injecting some more insulin when the numbers keep going up. It takes time and experience and confidence to deal with those situations so at this stage you just have to accept that they mess up your stats but obviously, whatever insulin you had wasn't enough, so give yourself a bit more next time. Once the 4 hours is up from your bolus injection your levels are not going to come back down on their own so a correction dose of bolus insulin would be required but if you haven't been advised regarding corrections then that is something to ask about at your next appointment. They will usually give you a suggested correction dose. This is often 1unit of insulin will drop your levels by 3mmols, so if you were at 17 and you wanted to be down to about 7 you need to drop 10mmols. If 1 unit drops you 3mmols then 3mmols will drop you 9mmols so you might choose to use 3.5 units of insulin as a correction to bring you down into range. It is always wise to err on the side of caution at least at first when you are administering corrections but gradually as you build up experience you will find what works for you and become more confident. I have found with my new insulin Fiasp that I need more insulin and 1 unit will usually just drop me 2 units so my correction factor is 1:2 now    

Corrections can be used in between meals but usually not within 3-4 hours of a previous injection because that insulin will still be working to drop your levels or more commonly at your next meal.  So if I woke up on 10.6 and I was going to have a breakfast of 35g carbs and my ratio is 1:10 I would have 3.5 units for breakfast plus 2 units correction because 2 units will drop me about 4mmols which would correct my 10.6 down to a reasonable 6.6. So in total I would inject 5.5 units of insulin for my breakfast before I even set foot out of bed, because after that my levels will start to rise due to Foot on the \Floor syndrome. I then get up and potter on getting washed and dressed  and make my breakfast and get a cup of coffee and keep a close eye on my levels and once I see the arrow starting to angle downwards and my numbers hit 6 or usually high 5s on the Libre I start to eat my breakfast. For me that is usually about 45 mins after injecting my bolus although with a reading of 10.6 it might need nearly an hour or perhaps longer. My levels will not come down at all unless I inject that insulin and probably just start to rise. 
So the fact that your levels stayed high mid teens all night and the next day until well into the afternoon is presumably because you didn't inject any insulin to correct it and perhaps didn't eat anything?? Or maybe you injected a bolus for the food you ate but no correction to actually bring those high levels down. It would be interesting to know if you had any breakfast or lunch today or were you waiting for those levels to come down as per my suggestion not to eat when you levels are above 8? You have to inject insulin first though because otherwise they will not come down.

I can't remembers which basal insulin you take and when you take it but those numbers being so stable from 3am to 1pm suggest your basal is holding you pretty stable (assuming you were fasting during that time) so that is one positive from that situation.


----------



## Purls of Wisdom (Jul 11, 2022)

Dear Barbara, you ve been diagnosed not so long ago and you know so much. I do not have the guts make any change unless I am told. I genuinely applaud how you have taken charge of something which is very personal and most important to you. Hats off!


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 11, 2022)

Purls of Wisdom said:


> Dear Barbara, you ve been diagnosed not so long ago and you know so much. I do not have the guts make any change unless I am told. I genuinely applaud how you have taken charge of something which is very personal and most important to you. Hats off!


It didn't happen overnight but I picked everyone's brains here on the forum and experimented on myself and went of a DAFNE education course and all these things helped me to build my confidence and figure out the best way for ME to manage MY diabetes. It comes with trial and error and you learn more from the errors than you do the successes, so don't be hard on yourself when things go wrong, especially if you did your best, but try to work out how you could have managed it better so that next time you have something else to try to see if you can get a better result.....

Anyway, enough of diabetes.... You have a wedding to attend and enjoy. Have a great time but keep yourself safe!


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 12, 2022)

Reading all these replies its strange how we were all diagnosed in different ways some with no symptoms picked up randomly, and others with signs it may have been on the cards.    One thing I have realised is that the treatment and advice from GPs etc is also very different.

I was on a work call just now with a colleague, I mentioned my recent diagnosis and he said he is also type 2 and you just eat normally and increase exercise, he said your brain needs sugar to function, then he said he also had high cholesterol (same number as mine) and a fatty liver (he had 2 scans), he is on metaformin for the Diabetes, statins for the cholesterol and another medication for high blood pressure.   He asked me what I had been prescribed  I responded, well nothing.  I am about to see the diabetes nurse and have a scan in August but on a waiting list for the cholesterol.  He said but what has your GP told you to do in the meantime, what have they prescribed, told you to do if you feel unwell etc.  I said all she said was look at the NHS website and dont google, so he suggested I call my GP make and appointment and ask these things as waiting 8 months for statins if needed is too long.    

I have made an appointment with my GP but she is not available for 6 weeks, so still a wait

So I was wondering, when you were first diagnosed were you prescribed medication or did, you have to wait for your diabetes clinic for medication, advice etc.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Reading all these replies its strange how we were all diagnosed in different ways some with no symptoms picked up randomly, and others with signs it may have been on the cards.    One thing I have realised is that the treatment and advice from GPs etc is also very different.
> 
> I was on a work call just now with a colleague, I mentioned my recent diagnosis and he said he is also type 2 and you just eat normally and increase exercise, he said your brain needs sugar to function, then he said he also had high cholesterol (same number as mine) and a fatty liver (he had 2 scans), he is on metaformin for the Diabetes, statins for the cholesterol and another medication for high blood pressure.   He asked me what I had been prescribed  I responded, well nothing.  I am about to see the diabetes nurse and have a scan in August but on a waiting list for the cholesterol.  He said but what has your GP told you to do in the meantime, what have they prescribed, told you to do if you feel unwell etc.  I said all she said was look at the NHS website and dont google, so he suggested I call my GP make and appointment and ask these things as waiting 8 months for statins if needed is too long.
> 
> ...


i was dianogisoed after being rushed  to hospital in DKA two days after being told by a doctor now i had a thort infection(so why i'm not keen to expact guess work of the doctors currentlly)


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 12, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> i was dianogisoed after being rushed  to hospital in DKA two days after being told by a doctor now i had a thort infection(so why i'm not keen to expact guess work of the doctors currentlly)


A bit like my daughter being told she has gastroenteritis when she actually had meningitis.


----------



## helli (Jul 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> So I was wondering, when you were first diagnosed were you prescribed medication or did, you have to wait for your diabetes clinic for medication, advice etc.


There seems to be a big difference between Type 1 and type 2 diagnosis.
I think this is mostly because Type1 comes on faster - many people with type 2 have had it undetected for a number of years. Whereas untreated Type 1 can lead to fatal DKA within a day or two. (Although in an adult, it can take years for all our beta cells to die off.)

I am someone who would put off bothering a doctor and hope the symptoms will sort themselves out. However, needing a toilet break every 30 minutes (including through the night) became something I could not ignore. My first port of call was 111 who recommended a GP appointment as it may be a kidney problem. The first GP diagnosed a UTI, gave me antibiotics and told me to come back in a couple of weeks if it did not get better. It didn't so returned and saw a different GP who diagnosed diabetes, decided it was most likely to be Type 1 because I was "too slim to have type 2" and made an appointment at the diabetes clinic for the next day (and was very apologetic that it couldn't be the same day) where I started insulin.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 12, 2022)

helli said:


> There seems to be a big difference between Type 1 and type 2 diagnosis.
> I think this is mostly because Type1 comes on faster - many people with type 2 have had it undetected for a number of years. Whereas untreated Type 1 can lead to fatal DKA within a day or two. (Although in an adult, it can take years for all our beta cells to die off.)
> 
> I am someone who would put off bothering a doctor and hope the symptoms will sort themselves out. However, needing a toilet break every 30 minutes (including through the night) became something I could not ignore. My first port of call was 111 who recommended a GP appointment as it may be a kidney problem. The first GP diagnosed a UTI, gave me antibiotics and told me to come back in a couple of weeks if it did not get better. It didn't so returned and saw a different GP who diagnosed diabetes, decided it was most likely to be Type 1 because I was "too slim to have type 2" and made an appointment at the diabetes clinic for the next day (and was very apologetic that it couldn't be the same day) where I started insulin.


Hello @helli I think you have demonstrated a good point, you had symptoms you couldnt ignore and thankfully didnt but I wonder if thats more common of Type 1.   I had literally no symptoms, i wasnt more thirsty, I hardly went to the loo, could last 8 hours without needing the loo (I rarely drank water so could be why) I had no reason to suspect diabetes.

I did gain 2 stone over lockdown but my un-healing sores on my skin (still the same or worse than in March 2020) I thought was down to stress and me continually picking at them subconsciously.  I was diagnosed with Nodular Prurigo and they did a blood test to look for defficiencys like vitamin D etc, so when I got the call that they had found my sugar to be 19.4 (and 80 HbAc1) and my liver enzymes really high as well they did further tests and I am awaiting more, my GP has confirmed I am officially diabetic, I also have no signs of a fatty liver, no stomach ache, no yellow tinge to my skin or eyes, but I do itch all over, which I though was the Nodular Pruigo, but itching and liver disease is apparently linked so maybe my one sign

Is Type 1 reversible can your body recover and start making insulin again?


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 12, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> A bit like my daughter being told she has gastroenteritis when she actually had meningitis.


oh i had appendicitis once and i was told all sorts of things "its just a cold" "its a thoatt a infeection(must just be a thing they say"  "its a bone thing"  "its tendentious"  this went t on for two months  until one doctor just took one look at me and said "has anyone checcked your apendix"


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Is Type 1 reversible can your body recover and start making insulin again?


no type 1 isn't reversible its an auto immune condiaction where your immune systems attacks the cells that produce insullin" so once you have type 1 is there forever unfountlly"


----------



## helli (Jul 12, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Is Type 1 reversible can your body recover and start making insulin again?


No, Type 1 is an autoimmune condition - my body has decided cells that produce insulin are bad and automatically kills them off. This is one of the things that make a cure for Type 1 challenging - an implant will not work because my body will kill them off again.

I will be injecting insulin for the rest of my life but am determined not to let that stop me doing what I want and to stay as healthy as I can.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2022)

No - our immune system became overactive and instead of limiting itself to attacking whatever had caused it to ramp up (they assume that was a gastric virus I'd had)  it decides to attack healthy bits of you instead - in this case the Beta cells in the Islets of Langerhans (ie the very bits which produce insulin) inside the pancreas.

It's as possible to revive them as to revive Elvis.

But anyway there has only been a way of successfully treating Type 1 diabetes for 100 years, so considering diabetes was known about in ancient Greece, it's early days .... 100+ years ago, we just all gradually died of starvation, very similar to when anyone got cancer of the pancreas until VERY recently - all of it was a death sentence.   When I was diagnosed the British Diabetes Association was just celebrating 50 years of insulin use - and that actually upset me more than being diagnosed.  Not the fact that they found they could treat it successfully - just that the treatment was so new.  My mom & dad weren't a million years older than 50 - and most of my friends parents weren't as old as mine!.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 12, 2022)

trophywench said:


> No - our immune system became overactive and instead of limiting itself to attacking whatever had caused it to ramp up (they assume that was a gastric virus I'd had)  it decides to attack healthy bits of you instead - in this case the Beta cells in the Islets of Langerhans (ie the very bits which produce insulin) inside the pancreas.
> 
> It's as possible to revive them as to revive Elvis.
> 
> But anyway there has only been a way of successfully treating Type 1 diabetes for 100 years, so considering diabetes was known about in ancient Greece, it's early days .... 100+ years ago, we just all gradually died of starvation, very similar to when anyone got cancer of the pancreas until VERY recently - all of it was a death sentence.   When I was diagnosed the British Diabetes Association was just celebrating 50 years of insulin use - and that actually upset me more than being diagnosed.  Not the fact that they found they could treat it successfully - just that the treatment was so new.  My mom & dad weren't a million years older than 50 - and most of my friends parents weren't as old as mine!.


You mean Elvis isnt coming back


----------



## actaeon70 (Jul 13, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post that isnt on the newbie board so apolgies if this is the wrong place for this.  I am just curious how old people were when they were diagnosed and do you beleive you had it for quite a while before, years even.  What prompted you to get tested.  Sorry may sound nosey but genuinely think I would be none the wiser today had I not developed a rash that basically hasnt healed in over 2 years so a blood test was arranged and now I have several health issues that the day before I hadnt a clue about.
> 
> ...


Diagnosed at 32. I used to attend a gym and decided to enrol in a new one. At the induction, my blood pressure was really high and the instructor told me to see my GP, who did a full blood count and found I had type 2 diabetes. I'd felt no symptoms at all. My GP said it was triggered by the particular antipsychotic medication I was taking and that she had another patient in the same position. An emergency psychiatrist appointment got my medication changed. A year later, my mum was also diagnosed with type 2.


----------



## Jenny65 (Jul 13, 2022)

actaeon70 said:


> Diagnosed at 32. I used to attend a gym and decided to enrol in a new one. At the induction, my blood pressure was really high and the instructor told me to see my GP, who did a full blood count and found I had type 2 diabetes. I'd felt no symptoms at all. My GP said it was triggered by the particular antipsychotic medication I was taking and that she had another patient in the same position. An emergency psychiatrist appointment got my medication changed. A year later, my mum was also diagnosed with type 2.


I hope you are doing ok now @actaeon70 that all sounds very scary. Does that mean when you stopped the medication you reversed the diabetes?


----------



## Sarahp (Jul 14, 2022)

travellor said:


> 50.
> Ten years ago.
> Headaches, tired, falling asleep, aches and pains.
> Drinking water all night, getting up for the toilet.
> ...


Pre t2 diabetes from my mid teens due to eating disorder, started diabetes meds treatment age 32 following multiple miscarriages,  ten years on and 12 stone weight loss following bariatric surgery I am now progressing to type 3c, been several errors re my treatment which is now being investigated by nhs and cqc and hoping to get to start insulin after review tomorrow, apparently endocrinologist okay it two years ago but Gp didn’t action and now got eye damage and neurological issues along with pancreatitis and epi, memory badly affected (family history of Alzheimer’s) so waiting for screening for that.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 16, 2022)

I was 44 when I was diagnosed, first and for some time only symptom was blurry vision, saw my optician and she said I might have diabetes and should get a blood test.  Didn't think this was very likely myself as I am a slim healthy eater with no diabetes in family and I didn't know that type 1 can develop in adults, so booked a non-urgent appointment.  But a couple of weeks later, before I'd had the blood test, I started to feel very very tired all the time and also realised I'd lost about a stone in weight in a fortnight, and was underweight and if I carried on the same way would soon be dangerously so.  Also I was very hungry all the time but my food tasted peculiar.  Emergency GP came out and tested my blood and urine, and told me to go straight to hospital, do not pass go, do not collect £200 (or something like that) as I had DKA.

Hospital consultants diagnosed me with type 1 and obviously put me straight on insulin - and a glucose drip, so I had one going into each hand and felt like a puppet on strings!  I was there just under a week, during which time I had a huge number of tests and saw 11 different doctors/consultants/specialists, who were all completely baffled by why I should suddenly develop type 1 out of the blue at 44 with no family history of autoimmune diseases (it was pretty obvious to me once I understood that type 1 is an autoimmune condition - it's because I have ME, which is a neuro-immune disease which can cause an overactive immune system, but as they were diabetes specialists and not ME specialists, they hadn't realised this).

The optician probably saved my life though, because I don't think anyone would have thought of testing me for diabetes if she hadn't suggested it - the GP was sooooo surprised when she realised I had ketones in my urine!  ME has so many symptoms that normally if someone who has it develops a new one they're told "it's probably just the ME", so it's very likely all the diabetes symptoms would have been put down to that and I might not have been sent to the hospital in time.


----------



## picitup (Jul 17, 2022)

Gosh that was a close shave!  Maybe put your optician on your xmas list?

It's a problem when you have one major condition that any symptoms you have can easily get lumped into that bracket.  I'm bipolar and when my mood is low the main symptom is tiredness.  All sorts of things can make you tired, so it's hard to decide if my mood is low, or I've just done a lot and I'm naturally tired.

A good result for you in the end!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes!  It was 12 years ago now, and I have moved to a different area, but I did thank that optician very much the next time I saw her!

It is difficult juggling different conditions, isn't it?  Sorry to hear you are struggling with that too, @picitup


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 18, 2022)

I meant to say, several months, maybe a year, before I was diagnosed, I had said to my GP that I thought I might have hypoglycaemia as I was coming in shaking when I'd been gardening (and as my OH has reactive hypoglycaemia I recognised the "shaking so much I'm sitting on the kitchen floor, please feed me dried fruit now as I can't get up" symptom).  So I may well have been having blood sugar issues for some time before the sudden DKA, but strangely the issues I was having were apparently low blood sugar ones rather than high blood sugar ones.

GP didn't do anything about it then (not her fault, she knew I'm needle-phobic and wouldn't have wanted a blood test if not vital!), just said I should try eating a biscuit when doing any exercise and seeing if it helped.  It did.  Never occured to any of us that someone with suspected hypoglycaemia might go on and get rapid-onset type 1, but I do wonder what my HbA1c would have been if I'd been tested then.  And, given how much I hypo, whether I still somehow have both RH and type 1, which is supposedly impossible ...


----------



## picitup (Jul 18, 2022)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Yes!  It was 12 years ago now, and I have moved to a different area, but I did thank that optician very much the next time I saw her!
> 
> It is difficult juggling different conditions, isn't it?  Sorry to hear you are struggling with that too, @picitup


Thanks for that.  Yes it can be challenging to juggle multiple conditions, especially when the symptoms overlap.  After saying that I've got very used to mood changes.  If I'm low I make lists of things I should do and knock off what I can.  If my mood is up, and I get a really good project idea at 10:00pm  I go to bed and rest.  It can be tedious at times, but mostly it's well managed.
Cheers

Steve


----------



## Flower (Jul 19, 2022)

I was diagnosed age 12 with all the usual signs of T1, unquenchable thirst, lost so much weight, going to the toilet non stop and exhaustion, falling asleep in school - I can remember waking up in a physics lesson and had been completely out of it for an hour. I then got really sick with vomiting and DKA. Very frightening and a very quick descent into needing urgent medical attention.

Reading all the other posts and experiences is really interesting. I was diagnosed with Juvenile Onset Diabetes - I was referred to as a JoD and went to the JoD clinic, the other type of diabetes was called Maturity Onset Diabetes MoD. That age division for diagnosis still seems to be fairly entrenched leading to many wrong diagnoses. Although diabetes has become a lot more prevalent since the 1970's, there must have been people back then who were misdiagnosed because of their age & pre the existence of home blood glucose monitoring must have had a really challenging time to get the right treatment.


----------



## As I am (Jul 20, 2022)

Diagnosed at age 49
Symptoms: Absolute tiredness. Before diagnosis (roughly 3 months or so) it was a real struggle walking, or doing anything physical. I remember getting into work and bursting into tears because I was so tired.  The day I was diagnosed I woke up and remember telling my BF I didn't think I could walk to the train station, it's a 10 min walk! I put on my big girls' pants  and got to the station and couldn't manage walking up the stairs to the platform.  I walked home and burst into tears again (when I cry I know there's something wrong.)  Dr Google started, I didn't realise I had the symptoms - tiredness, blurred vision, thirst and unexplained weight loss.
I made an appointment at Sainsbury's Pharmacy and was 14.2 after just having a cup of tea for breakfast. From 7:30am my world turned upside down! Going to the Dr, then the hospital for loads of tests. I had a few days off work (actually my work is in school, I'm a school teacher.) I started meds within those 3 days but went back to school too early - we had Sports Day when I returned.  All I could do was to sit in the shade, the meds hadn't kicked in.  1 year on I feel much better. A member has mentioned diabetes is a constant learning experience - that's absolutely right!


----------

